# Project 2.2 20V - A Complete STEP-BY-STEP Performance Build Up



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

This one is for Stu...Bentley/Haynes owners need not apply








So after much anticipation all the parts are finally here to get this project going:

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view









The idea here is to finally *DOCUMENT* what needs to be done when placing a crankshaft greater than 92.8mm stroke into a VW Block be it 9A,ABA,06A,etc.This particular project will involve me putting a 99mm Oettinger crankshaft into an ABA block.Granted 06A blocks are no where near the same as ABA blocks,but the users can take what they need from the build thread.The main components of the engine are listed as follows:

_Quote, originally posted by *2144cc 20V Engine* »_
*Project Specs:*
** Lower Half : The Block & Oiling system*
- ABF Block bored to 83mm
- 83mm 9.0:1 JE Pistons 
- 99mm Oettinger Crankshaft
- 1.9TD Crankshaft Pulley
- SCAT 159mm/21mm Forged Connecting Rods + ARP 2000 bolts
- Eurospec Crank girdle kit + ARP Main studs
- Raceware 20V head studs
- Modified IM shaft + Autotech 52T Solid camshaft gear
- ARE Dry sump oil pump
- VW Supervee Dry sump oil pan
- Moroso Oil tank resevoir
** Upper Half : The Head*
- AEB Cylinder Head polished & match ported exhaust
- Supertech Intake
- Supertech Exhaust valves
- Supertech Valve springs & Ti Retainers
- CAT 1003756 Billet Camshafts
- Rosten Performance Solid lifters + QED lash caps
- Autotech 52T Adjustable Camshaft Gear
- AGN Valve cover + 12AN cap fitting
** Ignition,Turbo,Intake & Fueling System:*
- 034EFi Stage IIc SEM system
- (4) 034EFi Direct Fire Coils
- 9A 16V Plug Wires
- Garrett T3/T67 Turbocharger (0.82 A/R)
- 034 Motorsport IMSA GT Tubular exhaust manifold + Ceramic coating
- INA Oil + Coolant supply/return kit
- TiAL 44mm Wastegate
- TiAL 50mm Blow-Off Valve
- INA Intake manifold
- OBD-1 VR6 throttle body + 3"Wiggins Clamp
- (2) 034EFi Fuel Rails
- SX Engineering Fuel filter
- SX Engineering Fuel Pressure Regulator
- (4) Genesis 550cc Injectors (primary)
- (4) Genesis 720cc Injectors (secondary)
- (2) Bosch 044 MS Fuel pumps


What will be my main focus?Simple:

_Quote, originally posted by *Main Focus* »_
* How to take measurements and what exactly to look for in your build
* Clearancing of #1,2 & 3 Oil Squirters to match that of cylinder #4
* Clearancing of side walls to match SCAT 159/21mm connectings WITHOUT interfering with the water cooling passages
* How to install a crankshaft girdle correctly so that it wont leak
* Chosing the right Turbocharger for your application
* How to install the valves,valve springs & retaining clips --> basically how to rebuild your cylinder head.
* Doing this all on a budget (will elaborate later)


Mirror (thanks Jay) sent me a link to a project on evolutionm.net and I will be using some of the same principles in my build in terms of checking piston ring clearance,etc.Now as usual if there are any suggestions or requests you guys would like to see then send me a pm or simply post in here.
As with many projects,everything takes time and MONEY (lots of it).Some of the parts for this build were sourced from right here in the FI classifieds,ebay and other discount outlets.It really does not make sense purchasing some parts new when they can be achieved for 50% less here/elsewhere.What does this do?This helps out *US* as a community.
My philosophy is simple,I like to share what I learn and I like to hang around those who believe the same way.It annoys me when some users post here but dont "give back" or share what they know...fortunately for me I have learnt some great things some of the best and they deserve alot of credit:

_Quote, originally posted by *Thanks goes out to:* »_
* Javad Shadzi @ 034 Motorsport
* Paul Calado @ Boostfactory (my partner in crime) who we all know has *UNLIMITED* Turbo knowledge http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
* Bob Quindazzi @ QED
* Rodney Huss @ JRC Motorsport
* Marc Swanson @ mswanson Consulting for the free webhosting over the years
* Rubina Haddad @ RHDesigns (thanks love for the photoshops







)

The block gets bored tomorrow morning @ 0900 ,hence beginning the project so until then ask/request away!
Thanks again,
Issam Abed
p.s. Click on the links below and you could save a Volkswagen/Audi today











_Modified by Wizard-of-OD at 11:05 PM 11-11-2007_


----------



## wolfsburg2 (Jun 6, 2001)

*Re: Project 2.2 20V - A Complete STEP-BY-STEP Performance Build Up (Wizard-of-OD)*

are you goign to use a gt28r or 28rs?


----------



## inivid (Aug 25, 2003)

*Re: Project 2.2 20V - A Complete STEP-BY-STEP Performance Build Up (Wizard-of-OD)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## polov8 (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Project 2.2 20V - A Complete STEP-BY-STEP Performance Build Up (wolfsburg2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wolfsburg2* »_are you goign to use a gt28r or 28rs? 

- Garrett GT3082R Turbocharger (0.82 A/R)

Why the 1.9TD crank pulley? isn't it the same as a 20v/16v one?


----------



## Boostin20v (Mar 22, 2000)

*Re: Project 2.2 20V - A Complete STEP-BY-STEP Performance Build Up (Wizard-of-OD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_- 034 Motorsport Intake manifold

Thats a rebadged ABD right










_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_- RC 1000cc Injectors

Any not the Bosch that BF! sells?


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: Project 2.2 20V - A Complete STEP-BY-STEP Performance Build Up (polov8)*


_Quote, originally posted by *polov8* »_
- Garrett GT3082R Turbocharger (0.82 A/R)

Why the 1.9TD crank pulley? isn't it the same as a 20v/16v one?
 no the 1.8t is 86.7mm stroke whereas the TDI is 95.5mm stroke


----------



## 18T_BT (Sep 15, 2005)

*Re: Project 2.2 20V - A Complete STEP-BY-STEP Performance Build Up (Wizard-of-OD)*

what's the budget?


----------



## polov8 (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Project 2.2 20V - A Complete STEP-BY-STEP Performance Build Up (the_q_jet)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the_q_jet* »_ no the 1.8t is 86.7mm stroke whereas the TDI is 95.5mm stroke

I know the *Crank* is different, I read the original post! 
I'm talking about the *Crank pulley*.







Why not use a 16v/20v one?


----------



## Audi2ptzero (May 28, 2003)

*Re: Project 2.2 20V - A Complete STEP-BY-STEP Performance Build Up (polov8)*


_Quote, originally posted by *polov8* »_
- Garrett GT3082R Turbocharger (0.82 A/R)

Why the 1.9TD crank pulley? isn't it the same as a 20v/16v one?


Most likely Issam is going to be using a GT4088. What would the purpose be of building a 2.2 liter and just strapping a 28rs/2871 or a 3082 if those would do just fine on the 2.0 ABA block. His plans are to make 700whp and thats only going to happen with a big ass turbo, plus he wants to make more power then what I am making with my 2.0(ATW) which is making around 600whp now.


----------



## DarkSideGTI (Aug 11, 2001)

*Re: Project 2.2 20V - A Complete STEP-BY-STEP Performance Build Up (Wizard-of-OD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_- Garrett GT3082R Turbocharger (0.82 A/R)

That's not a typo is it? I would think a GT3582 would be a better choice.
I've read that thread on evolutionm a few times now. great write up.


----------



## mirror (Dec 18, 2006)

*Re: Project 2.2 20V - A Complete STEP-BY-STEP Performance Build Up (DarkSideGTI)*

the 3082 will be fine. issam is not a drag racer, so a 35r will cause more lag coming out of turns. 
write up looks promising man. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
i take it you plan on running a dry sump system on this engine? 


_Modified by mirror at 8:38 AM 7-13-2007_


----------



## chris86vw (Feb 23, 2000)

*Re: Project 2.2 20V - A Complete STEP-BY-STEP Performance Build Up (polov8)*


_Quote, originally posted by *polov8* »_
I know the *Crank* is different, I read the original post! 
I'm talking about the *Crank pulley*.







Why not use a 16v/20v one?

From what I understand the crank does not have the keyway for the regular pully. Someone I know built a similar setup for someones car a few yeras ago.. he explained it to me but I forget exactly what he said the differences were.


----------



## 2.0tRedbull (Oct 13, 2005)

Like the setup, this is where Im coming from, what are the top rev this setup can spin?
Does the increase stoke lower the rev capacity? how does this affect a big turbo setup when you want more power band, and be able to rev to like 8500 rpm?


----------



## tom8thebomb (Nov 28, 2002)

*Re: (2.0tRedbull)*

Right on bro!!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
What kind of lifters are we using? Maybe i didnt see that in the post.


----------



## Audi2ptzero (May 28, 2003)

*Re: Project 2.2 20V - A Complete STEP-BY-STEP Performance Build Up (mirror)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mirror* »_the 3082 will be fine. issam is not a drag racer, so a 35r will cause more lag coming out of turns. 
write up looks promising man. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
i take it you plan on running a dry sump system on this engine? 

_Modified by mirror at 8:38 AM 7-13-2007_

I have a friend running a GT35r .63 A/R on his Evo 2.3 stroker and I have to say there is very little lag at all but also makes 590whp.


_Quote, originally posted by *2.0tRedbull* »_Like the setup, this is where Im coming from, what are the top rev this setup can spin?
Does the increase stoke lower the rev capacity? how does this affect a big turbo setup when you want more power band, and be able to rev to like 8500 rpm?

No the longer stroke shouldn't lower the rev limits, my rev limiter is set at 8500 rpm and hit that when running the 1/4 mile.


_Modified by Audi2ptzero at 11:11 AM 7-13-2007_


----------



## mirror (Dec 18, 2006)

*Re: Project 2.2 20V - A Complete STEP-BY-STEP Performance Build Up (Audi2ptzero)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Audi2ptzero* »_
I have a friend running a GT35r .63 A/R on his Evo 2.3 stroker and I have to say there is very little lag at all but also makes 590whp.



great? i have locals who run 35r's on their 2L blocks, 8.8 oem c/r and see almost no lag...the 3082r is a great turbo for what the op is using it for. even 500whp he will have issues laying the power down with the quat set-up, unless he runs super stickys for the track.


----------



## O2VW1.8T (Jul 9, 2003)

*Re: Project 2.2 20V - A Complete STEP-BY-STEP Performance Build Up (Audi2ptzero)*

Finally mike your car is showing its power.. 134mph is moving http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## rokka (Nov 28, 2004)

*Re: Project 2.2 20V - A Complete STEP-BY-STEP Performance Build Up (Audi2ptzero)*

Looking good http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif ,
how many whp are you looking for? I am using the 3082 also.
Good luck with the build up.
Roy


----------



## Audi2ptzero (May 28, 2003)

*Re: Project 2.2 20V - A Complete STEP-BY-STEP Performance Build Up (O2VW1.8T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *O2VW1.8T* »_Finally mike your car is showing its power.. 134mph is moving http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


Yeah not too bad seeing that I left the line at 1800 rpm and the track is uphill. Car should hit 137-138 once I launch it hard again. The 2.8 tranny was really keeping me out of the 130's.


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (2.0tRedbull)*


_Quote, originally posted by *polov8* »_
- Garrett GT3082R Turbocharger (0.82 A/R)?

Thanks for that Andy

_Quote, originally posted by *polov8* »_Why the 1.9TD crank pulley? isn't it the same as a 20v/16v one?

Check out the harmonic damper on this thing:








When I contacted ATI for a custom harmonic damper they wanted a crazy amount of money.The stock TDi crank as you know is 95.5mm.I figured VW must have known what they were doing when they made a crankshaft pulley like this!If it worked for them it most certainly will work for me.I had no intentions of running a light weight pulley rotating a crank this large.We all saw what happened with Mike Hood's engine & others when you start messing around with lightening the crankshaft or the pulley's proving Bob's statements.

_Quote, originally posted by *Boostin20v* »_
Thats a rebadged ABD right









You know it









_Quote, originally posted by *Boostin20v* »_
Any not the Bosch that BF! sells?

Could be









_Quote, originally posted by *the_q_jet* »_ no the 1.8t is 86.7mm stroke whereas the TDI is 95.5mm stroke

86.*4* (I know its a typo,just correcting it for future readers.)

_Quote, originally posted by *mirror* »_the 3082 will be fine. issam is not a drag racer, so a 35r will cause more lag coming out of turns.

Bingo.My goal was basically 500whp and have as limited lag as possible.The GT3082R showed promising results and it is what Calado recommended.Later on I will post compressor maps and why it is the turbo for me. 

_Quote, originally posted by *mirror* »_
i take it you plan on running a dry sump system on this engine? 


Yup.Waiting on the ARE pump all now...

_Quote, originally posted by *2.0tRedbull* »_Like the setup, this is where Im coming from, what are the top rev this setup can spin?

To whatever I want...9500rpm's etc

_Quote, originally posted by *2.0tRedbull* »_
Does the increase stoke lower the rev capacity? how does this affect a big turbo setup when you want more power band, and be able to rev to like 8500 rpm?

More displacement = more power/quicker spool.The only problem with increasing the stroke is the added wear on the main bearings (lets be realistic here,its a heavy crankshaft).In order to overcome this and increase longitivity ,I will be limiting the rpm to ~ 7200rpm's or so.This means that I will be staying with hydraulic lifters.

_Quote, originally posted by *rokka* »_Looking good http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif ,
how many whp are you looking for? I am using the 3082 also.


Thanks Roy,looking to make about 500whp which has allready been done.If I get bored of the power and want more then I will make the jump to a GT4088R.


----------



## MAX_POWER (Dec 15, 2001)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*

can you show us the intake manifold???


----------



## Audi2ptzero (May 28, 2003)

*Re: (MAX_POWER)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MAX_POWER* »_can you show us the intake manifold???

well I wonder if he will be using something like he had made which I am using on my car. I know he also wanted to produce a short runner IM like this too. 

Here is the one on my car from Issam.


----------



## HOVTroll (Jan 10, 2005)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*









I am speachless..
Definatly going to be watching this.


----------



## TallaiMan (Mar 2, 2004)

*Re: Project 2.2 20V - A Complete STEP-BY-STEP Performance Build Up (Wizard-of-OD)*

This thread is being watched. My car should be hanging out with your shell pretty soon, Issam.


----------



## bernB5 (Jul 13, 2003)

sick http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: Project 2.2 20V - A Complete STEP-BY-STEP Performance Build Up (TallaiMan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Audi2ptzero* »_Here is the one on my car from Issam.

mmmm....wrinkle black









_Quote, originally posted by *TallaiMan* »_My car should be hanging out with your shell pretty soon, Issam.









No humping!I am actually flying in to cali in about 5 weeks or so.


----------



## TallaiMan (Mar 2, 2004)

*Re: Project 2.2 20V - A Complete STEP-BY-STEP Performance Build Up (Wizard-of-OD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_No humping!

Too late.









_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_I am actually flying in to cali in about 5 weeks or so.

Hopefully the banana car will be there then and you can laugh at it.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: Project 2.2 20V - A Complete STEP-BY-STEP Performance Build Up (Wizard-of-OD)*

Some of the 2.0 and 1.9 crank users here in sweden have had slight oil leak from main seal behind flywheel/dampner.
Cant remeber what was wrong but it might be a good idea to check this issue out.
Might be thet 1.8T seal dont like the 2.0 GTI and 1.9L TDI crank so you need to switch part nr for the seal to the real 1.9L or 2.0L GTI N/A.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GT-ER (Feb 23, 2005)

Isn't 2144cc 2.1L...not 2.2?


----------



## Audi2ptzero (May 28, 2003)

*Re: (GT-ER)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GT-ER* »_Isn't 2144cc 2.1L...not 2.2?


Well it could go either way, but seeing that most engine builders round up it would be closer to being a 2.2 liter then a 2.1 liter. Iven the stock 1.8 liter in the A4 is only 1781cc.


----------



## GT-ER (Feb 23, 2005)

*Re: (Audi2ptzero)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Audi2ptzero* »_

Well it could go either way, but seeing that most engine builders round up it would be closer to being a 2.2 liter then a 2.1 liter. Iven the stock 1.8 liter in the A4 is only 1781cc.

Actually...rounding it out would be 2.1...learn your math.


----------



## SloJTI (Oct 29, 2005)

*Re: (GT-ER)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GT-ER* »_
Actually...rounding it out would be 2.1...learn your math.


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (GT-ER)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GT-ER* »_Actually...rounding it out would be 2.1...learn your math.
















Ok
Back to the topic @ hand?


----------



## GT-ER (Feb 23, 2005)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_
Ok
Back to the topic @ hand?









Oh yeah...some sick isht for sure. I wish I had all these toys.


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (GT-ER)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GT-ER* »_I wish I had all these toys.









You can!
*Crankshaft* - 
stroke : 95.5mm
where : ebay.com/vwvortex
How much : Between $175 & 250US (dont pay more than that for it)
stroke : 99mm/100mm
where : ebay.de/eurospec
How much : Between 800 & 1100US
*Connecting Rods* -
where : Boostfactory
How much : $349US
*Pistons* - 
where : Boostfactory
How much : starts @ $555US
And more pics of some of the Toys...









_(click image for larger resolution)_


----------



## mirror (Dec 18, 2006)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*

baller with the wiggens. 
god-damned i need to get on the ball. a few more items, and i'm there.


----------



## Audi2ptzero (May 28, 2003)

*Re: (GT-ER)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GT-ER* »_
Actually...rounding it out would be 2.1...learn your math.
















I should learn math? 

Stock 1.8t = 1781
Issam build = 2144
Total gained = 363cc , is that more then .35 liter gained?
It is not cut and dry just to call something less then 2150cc a 2.1, this is why engine builders and car manufactures tend to round UP. 
But hey you can call it what every you want. Even my 2 liter is about 50cc larger then what most guys have for a 2 liter.


----------



## IFIWASINMYVW (Mar 20, 2006)

*Re: Project 2.2 20V - A Complete STEP-BY-STEP Performance Build Up (Wizard-of-OD)*

Issam,
It looks beautiful! Thats very similar to the setup that I've got collecting in my garage (3082 is an awesome turbo for this project) Congrats on getting it under way, I wish I was that far... 
What car is this going in?
-eric


----------



## TallaiMan (Mar 2, 2004)

*Re: Project 2.2 20V - A Complete STEP-BY-STEP Performance Build Up (IFIWASINMYVW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *IFIWASINMYVW* »_
What car is this going in?


He has a Matrix Integrated race prepped B5 Shell.



















_Modified by TallaiMan at 4:41 PM 7-15-2007_


----------



## inivid (Aug 25, 2003)

*Re: Project 2.2 20V - A Complete STEP-BY-STEP Performance Build Up (TallaiMan)*

that car doesn't look nice at all. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Audi2ptzero (May 28, 2003)

*Re: Project 2.2 20V - A Complete STEP-BY-STEP Performance Build Up (TallaiMan)*

TallaiMan - but the question is "will that be the car that gets this engine"? Pretty sure 034 and Issam had other plans for that car.


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: Project 2.2 20V - A Complete STEP-BY-STEP Performance Build Up (Audi2ptzero)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Audi2ptzero* »_TallaiMan - but the question is "will that be the car that gets this engine"? Pretty sure 034 and Issam had other plans for that car.









ssssh








Awaiting a special package from UK then assembly begins


----------



## TallaiMan (Mar 2, 2004)

*Re: Project 2.2 20V - A Complete STEP-BY-STEP Performance Build Up (Audi2ptzero)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Audi2ptzero* »_TallaiMan - but the question is "will that be the car that gets this engine"? Pretty sure 034 and Issam had other plans for that car.









I've heard some whispers...


----------



## bernB5 (Jul 13, 2003)

me too and i'm excited


----------



## pwnt by pat (Oct 21, 2005)

*Re: Project 2.2 20V - A Complete STEP-BY-STEP Performance Build Up (TallaiMan)*

subscribed, for sure


----------



## xr4tic (Dec 10, 2001)

hmmm, going dry sump?
If someone wanted to replicate this setup with stock oil pump setup, will the larger crank clear the aux. shaft oil pump gear? The standard height decks will have a more severe rod angle, putting the rod even further into the gear/shaft.


----------



## IFIWASINMYVW (Mar 20, 2006)

*Re: Project 2.2 20V - A Complete STEP-BY-STEP Performance Build Up (IFIWASINMYVW)*

soooo

_Quote, originally posted by *IFIWASINMYVW* »_
What car is this going in?
-eric


----------



## roly (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: Project 2.2 20V - A Complete STEP-BY-STEP Performance Build Up (IFIWASINMYVW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *IFIWASINMYVW* »_soooo


it was answered a few posts up.
b5 a4


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: Project 2.2 20V - A Complete STEP-BY-STEP Performance Build Up (Wizard-of-OD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xr4tic* »_hmmm, going dry sump?
If someone wanted to replicate this setup with stock oil pump setup, will the larger crank clear the aux. shaft oil pump gear? The standard height decks will have a more severe rod angle, putting the rod even further into the gear/shaft.

Hey John,well I have an ABA IM shaft that I am going to "try" to modify for those users who want to maintain a block mounted distributor,however,this will be for mock purposes as with this set up I will be eliminating the IM shaft all together.It is a known fact that the first weakest point in these blocks are the connecting rods (if you want to call them weak).The second being the IM shaft...once I have eliminated those then we can see whats the next weakest link.









_Quote, originally posted by *roly* »_
b5 a4

Not necessarily the one above but yes








p.s. Is there anything specific you guys want to see?


----------



## AudiA4_18T (Mar 15, 2006)

*Re: Project 2.2 20V - A Complete STEP-BY-STEP Performance Build Up (Wizard-of-OD)*

Im excited about this


----------



## TallaiMan (Mar 2, 2004)

*Re: Project 2.2 20V - A Complete STEP-BY-STEP Performance Build Up (Wizard-of-OD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_p.s. Is there anything specific you guys want to see?

That intake manifold of yours with ITBs... Unless you want to sell it to me.


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: Project 2.2 20V - A Complete STEP-BY-STEP Performance Build Up (TallaiMan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TallaiMan* »_
That intake manifold of yours with ITBs... Unless you want to sell it to me.









Buy it then








*UPDATE* : outlined how much needs to be ported out on the exhaust ports.Head goes off to [email protected] Cylinder Head in the morning for some bowl work backed by CFM flow.


----------



## bongoRA3 (Oct 8, 2003)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_
You can!
*Crankshaft* - 
stroke : 95.5mm
where : ebay.com/vwvortex
How much : Between $175 & 250US (dont pay more than that for it)

*Pistons* - 
where : Boostfactory
How much : starts @ $555US


These prices are unrealistically low....considering you need custom pistons to run a standard 144mm rod on 95.5mm stroke. And on my engine....I ended up not using the tdi crank pulley, but the 1.8t 20v pulley....and just had a keyway machined in the tdi crank. 
Strokers are $$$$$$


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (bongoRA3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bongoRA3* »_These prices are unrealistically low....considering you need custom pistons to run a standard 144mm rod on 95.5mm stroke.

Not unrealistic by any means.I have guided a few people that were on a budget to building there own stroke kit and the prices above are very realistic.A custom JE piston for a 20V head starts @ 555US whether the compression height is 27.5mm or 2mm.


----------



## BoostFactory (May 27, 2005)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*

Car looks Uber nice so far Issam, keep up the good work








Paul


----------



## bongoRA3 (Oct 8, 2003)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*

Hmmm...
I'm very skeptical about that. My custom JE's cost twice as much as that (given they where coated etc...but still). 
As for a TDI crank for $250....I looked far a wide and haven't seen any for under $400, unless you really score a killer deal and find someone who has no clue on its value. 
Either way....think you should keep things hush hush....


----------



## Chris164935 (Jan 10, 2004)

I got my custom JE 83mm 9.5:1 cr pistons for $600 shipped.
EDIT: Just realized that the block being used is an ABA block, so this does not apply:

_Quote, originally posted by *bongoRA3* »_These prices are unrealistically low....considering you need custom pistons to run a standard 144mm rod on 95.5mm stroke.



_Modified by Chris164935 at 1:05 AM 7-27-2007_


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (Chris164935)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris164935* »_
EDIT: Just realized that the block being used is an ABA block, so this does not apply:


_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_A custom JE piston for a 20V head starts @ 555US *whether the compression height is 27.5mm or 2mm*.


----------



## Chris164935 (Jan 10, 2004)

True.








I was just trying to clear up though that since the ABA block has a taller deck height, 144mm rods wouldn't even be used in this build and that custom pistons are not necessary. The setup the other person was talking about is completely different from this one and I didn't want anyone to get confused. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Chris164935 (Jan 10, 2004)

To run a 99mm crank, does the intermediate shaft have to be ground down any or does the crank clear it? What about the oil pump gear as well?


----------



## 18T_BT (Sep 15, 2005)

Does it matter if it's manual TDI Crank or Auto?


----------



## WhiteG60 (Aug 20, 2001)

*Re: (Chris164935)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris164935* »_To run a 99mm crank, does the intermediate shaft have to be ground down any or does the crank clear it? What about the oil pump gear as well?


He's running a dry sump oil pump, so he doesn't have the oil pump running gear on there more than likely. In fact, since its not gonna be running a distributer so it might not even be a full intermediate shaft.


----------



## slow85golf (Sep 17, 2006)

i dont think you can use the int. shaft on this setup if so that will be good info for me to have for my build


----------



## Chris164935 (Jan 10, 2004)

*Re: (slow85golf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *slow85golf* »_i dont think you can use the int. shaft on this setup if so that will be good info for me to have for my build

You'd probably be better off doing a dry sump anyway and just blocking off the intermediate shaft hole. Or running and idle pulley there. But I was just curious for knowledge purposes.


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (slow85golf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *18T_BT* »_Does it matter if it's manual TDI Crank or Auto?

Did not know there were differences like the AEB units?

_Quote, originally posted by *slow85golf* »_i dont think you can use the int. shaft on this setup if so that will be good info for me to have for my build

Of course you can use an IM shaft.When you think about it 3mm of clearance on the IM shaft is nothing to take away.I just choose to eliminate it as I am running a dry sump.


----------



## Chris164935 (Jan 10, 2004)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_Of course you can use an IM shaft.When you think about it 3mm of clearance on the IM shaft is nothing to take away.I just choose to eliminate it as I am running a dry sump.

So, for the IM shaft all that would have to be done in order to run a 99mm crank is grind down the gear some so that the #4 connecting rod would clear it?


----------



## TallaiMan (Mar 2, 2004)

*Re: (Chris164935)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris164935* »_
So, for the IM shaft all that would have to be done in order to run a 99mm crank is grind down the gear some so that the #4 connecting rod would clear it?

Yes, IIRC there was a thread on doing so a while back...


----------



## 2fast4door (Nov 6, 2004)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*

99mm? why not 100mm? are their issues with it or was this just out of preference? also what are all the specs for the custom pistons? or do you just tell je your components and tell them the cr you want and they do the rest?
http://www.bildon.com/catalog/...=none

annndd




























for you


_Modified by 2fast4door at 12:37 AM 7-28-2007_


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (2fast4door)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TallaiMan* »_Yes, IIRC there was a thread on doing so a while back...

Yes that was Paul's (Boostfactory/Killa) Thread.He has detailed pictures showing how to modify the IM shaft and they can be viewed here.

_Quote, originally posted by *2fast4door* »_99mm? why not 100mm? are their issues with it or was this just out of preference? also what are all the specs for the custom pistons? or do you just tell je your components and tell them the cr you want and they do the rest?

No issues with the Eurospec crankshaft (what Bildon is selling).I simply preferred the quality of a true tested Oettinger crankshaft which was not knife edged to the fulllest.Mike Hood can tell you about his opinion on knife edged cranks as his crankshaft BENT after he made close to 500Awhp.The Oettinger crankshaft came in 94.5mm and 99mm.I would not have purchased the 94.5mm when I could have scored a TDi unit (95.5mm) for 1/4 the price.
As for pistons,JE allready knows what is needed for a 20V piston so I just told them I wanted one with a 9:1 CR and a CH of [236 - (99/2 +159)] *27.5mm*.I also opted for the FSR Forging and coated sides.


----------



## mirror (Dec 18, 2006)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*

knife edging done right shouldn't weaken the crank fwiw.


----------



## WhiteG60 (Aug 20, 2001)

*Re: (mirror)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mirror* »_knife edging done right shouldn't weaken the crank fwiw. 


Duck billing > Knife edging


----------



## 18JettaPower (Oct 24, 2004)

*Re: (bongoRA3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bongoRA3* »_
These prices are unrealistically low....considering you need custom pistons to run a standard 144mm rod on 95.5mm stroke. And on my engine....I ended up not using the tdi crank pulley, but the 1.8t 20v pulley....and just had a keyway machined in the tdi crank. 
Strokers are $$$$$$









ebay about 5min ago! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors...65725
Oh and I know people who bought custom pistons coated wiescos for Under $600 shipped to his door for a 1.8t with a 92.8mm crank and coated so if you spent $1000.00 on JE pistons you got ripped!


_Modified by 18JettaPower at 12:00 PM 7-29-2007_


----------



## bongoRA3 (Oct 8, 2003)

*Re: (18JettaPower)*

Thats just a really really lucky find. Could be out of a seized engine or something of the like.....close inspection is a must. As for custom je's being $600....thats a base price, once you get on the phone with JE and start talking with an engineer about your specific needs and options...the price goes up very quickly.


----------



## 18JettaPower (Oct 24, 2004)

Thats why your order from *BoostFactory* and get awsome quality at good prices and exactly what you need!


_Modified by 18JettaPower at 12:55 PM 7-29-2007_


----------



## SAVwKO (Mar 8, 2003)

*Re: (Audi2ptzero)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Audi2ptzero* »_
I should learn math? 

Stock 1.8t = 1781
Issam build = 2144
Total gained = 363cc , is that more then .35 liter gained?
It is not cut and dry just to call something less then 2150cc a 2.1, this is why engine builders and car manufactures tend to round UP. 
But hey you can call it what every you want. Even my 2 liter is about 50cc larger then what most guys have for a 2 liter.

I have nothing to contribute but tell you that your rounding is wrong. From 1650 to 1749 is considered a 1.7L...from 1750 to 1849 is considered a 1.8L. Funny that VW followed this rule, since 1781cc is between 1750 and 1849.















Anyways, other than that just posting to follow this. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Audi2ptzero (May 28, 2003)

*Re: (SAVwKO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SAVwKO* »_
I have nothing to contribute but tell you that your rounding is wrong. From 1650 to 1749 is considered a 1.7L...from 1750 to 1849 is considered a 1.8L. Funny that VW followed this rule, since 1781cc is between 1750 and 1849.















Anyways, other than that just posting to follow this. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

LOL. That still doesn't mean the 50 to 149 info correct. Now show me a Automotive manufature that used a XX49cc and rounded it down? We already know everyone rounds up like VW did on the 1.8 liter.
I guess you have never raced in a even with "rules" that state an exact liter that can be used, which means it cant be over that exact CC. I couldn't come in to an event with a 2.0 liter limit running my 2033cc engine since it is then over the limit period even though it is considered a "2 liter". 


_Quote, originally posted by *mirror* »_knife edging done right shouldn't weaken the crank fwiw. 
 
Knife edging removes sections of weight and strength of the crank, doing this while pushing the power limits means that it can flex/bend during the power stroke. This is exactly the issue I had with a knife edged ABA crank when pushing 500+whp. I am now running a ABA crank that is not knife edged and pushing 600whp.


_Modified by Audi2ptzero at 12:58 PM 7-29-2007_


----------



## SAVwKO (Mar 8, 2003)

*Re: (Audi2ptzero)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Audi2ptzero* »_
LOL. That still doesn't mean the 50 to 149 info correct. Now show me a Automotive manufature that used a XX49cc and rounded it down? We already know everyone rounds up like VW did on the 1.8 liter.
I guess you have never raced in a even with "rules" that state an exact liter that can be used, which means it cant be over that exact CC. I couldn't come in to an event with a 2.0 liter limit running my 2033cc engine since it is then over the limit period even though it is considered a "2 liter". 

Yea VW rounded up because they knew their math...they must have learned the same stuff I did when I was in 3rd grade.
Racing and manufacturing are not one in the same. If some club doesn't allow a 1789cc in the 1.8L series, that's different.
Now for some examples:
Ford Mustang V8...4.6L, specs say its a 281 cubic inch, which converts to 4604 cubic cm. Looks like they rounded right.
Chevy Corvette ZO6...7.0L, specs say its a 427 cubic inch, which converts to 6997 cubic cm. Looks like they rounded right.
BMW's M6 V10...5.0L, specs say its 4999 cubic cm.
Would you like to keep me busy all day?


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (SAVwKO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SAVwKO* »_
Would you like to keep me busy all day?

Not really no...
Back to 2.2 20V?


----------



## SAVwKO (Mar 8, 2003)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_
Not really no...
Back to 2.2 20V?

Haha I know not you...but anyways, quit posting and wheres the DIY stuff?


----------



## 18T_BT (Sep 15, 2005)

*Re: (SAVwKO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SAVwKO* »_Haha I know not you...but anyways, quit posting and wheres the DIY stuff?
















you are king DYI mike


----------



## Audi2ptzero (May 28, 2003)

*Re: (SAVwKO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SAVwKO* »_
Yea VW rounded up because they knew their math...they must have learned the same stuff I did when I was in 3rd grade.
Racing and manufacturing are not one in the same. If some club doesn't allow a 1789cc in the 1.8L series, that's different.
Now for some examples:
Ford Mustang V8...4.6L, specs say its a 281 cubic inch, which converts to 4604 cubic cm. Looks like they rounded right.
Chevy Corvette ZO6...7.0L, specs say its a 427 cubic inch, which converts to 6997 cubic cm. Looks like they rounded right.
BMW's M6 V10...5.0L, specs say its 4999 cubic cm.
Would you like to keep me busy all day?

Still waiting for one that i49cc over not 1cc, 3cc, 4cc or even 33cc, I am talking 49cc if you cant seem to READ.








You said it is -50 to +49 but yet you still haven't proven your point. You dont work for the GOV do you?


----------



## vwpat (Oct 25, 2000)

*Re: (Audi2ptzero)*

what is so hard for you people to understand? as Wiz said this is like third or fourth grade math. up to xx49 cc's gets rounded down, xx50 cc's and above gets rounded up.








Edit: some manufacturers esp. German and esp. Mercedes and some tuners do not follow "the rule" and round up from very low. E.g. 6203cc > 6.3


_Modified by vwpat at 8:55 PM 7-29-2007_


----------



## SAVwKO (Mar 8, 2003)

*Re: (Audi2ptzero)*

No I read correctly...just the cars I found weren't close so I used them as rounding examples. If you can find me a case where they made a xx49cc motor the next level up, I'll buy ya a







at h2o.


----------



## screwball (Dec 11, 2001)

[cough-who cares] back on topic http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Audi2ptzero (May 28, 2003)

*Re: (vwpat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwpat* »_what is so hard for you people to understand? as Wiz said this is like third or fourth grade math. up to xx49 cc's gets rounded down, xx50 cc's and above gets rounded up.








Edit: some manufacturers esp. German and esp. Mercedes and some tuners do not follow "the rule" and round up from very low. E.g. 6203cc > 6.3

_Modified by vwpat at 8:55 PM 7-29-2007_


Well here is an easy solution we just call it a 2.15 liter








Fact is that it will be called by it's CC displacement when someone asks anyway since it is a built engine not OEM stock.


----------



## mirror (Dec 18, 2006)

*Re: (Audi2ptzero)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Audi2ptzero* »_

Knife edging removes sections of weight and strength of the crank, doing this while pushing the power limits means that it can flex/bend during the power stroke. This is exactly the issue I had with a knife edged ABA crank when pushing 500+whp. I am now running a ABA crank that is not knife edged and pushing 600whp.

_Modified by Audi2ptzero at 12:58 PM 7-29-2007_

there could be a million reasons why your crank failed. i highly doubt it was due to the knife edging. knife edging reduces the windage from the counter weights. this does not effect the strength of the crank.


----------



## WhiteG60 (Aug 20, 2001)

*Re: (mirror)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mirror* »_
there could be a million reasons why your crank failed. i highly doubt it was due to the knife edging. knife edging reduces the windage from the counter weights. this does not effect the strength of the crank. 

I'll quote this since its the truth. If your crank broke at the counter weights, then the person that did the machine work did it EXTREMELY wrong. Theres PLENTY of EXTREMELY high horsepower engines out there with knife edged and they've been doing it since the 60's. If it made a crank break, they wouldn't have been doing it for so long.


----------



## Audi2ptzero (May 28, 2003)

*Re: (WhiteG60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WhiteG60* »_
I'll quote this since its the truth. If your crank broke at the counter weights, then the person that did the machine work did it EXTREMELY wrong. Theres PLENTY of EXTREMELY high horsepower engines out there with knife edged and they've been doing it since the 60's. If it made a crank break, they wouldn't have been doing it for so long. 

Guys I never said the crank "broke". It just flexed enough to cause the crank sensor wheel bolts to back out and shear not more then 20 hrs after putting the engine back together. The pully/crank bolt was backing out and all but 1 flywheel bolt had backed all the way out. 
I did not have problems with knife edge crank when making 400 -430whp for 2 years, but once we pushed it to over 500whp it became a problem. This is a ABA crank in a ATW 1.8 block.
Also have to take into account that I ran/run this engine setup to 8500 rpm at the track and also use anti-lag to launch.



_Modified by Audi2ptzero at 7:21 AM 7-30-2007_


----------



## CO AVANT (Apr 27, 2005)

*Re: (Audi2ptzero)*

Hey Mike were you using the Eurospec Main Bearing Girdle when using the knife edged crank? Says it's supposed to prevent distortion. If my crank is salvageable I am most likely going to get me one of them for my rebuild...


----------



## xr4tic (Dec 10, 2001)

Almost sounds like a balancing issue, not a knife-edging issue.
If you look at the counterweights on a crank, no force is applied to them, if things are vibrating because of the material removed, it means it was not balanced properly.
Possibly, the balance was within tolerance for 400-450hp, but when pushed to 500+ it needed a tighter balance.


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (xr4tic)*

All you need to know about knife edging and removing counter weights.A Rather good thread...


----------



## WhiteG60 (Aug 20, 2001)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_All you need to know about knife edging and removing counter weights.A Rather good thread...

I dont' see any resolution or absolute agreement. Seems pretty half and half and the OP of the thread is more than happy with his crank. Lots of people arguing over a PICTURE of an F1 crank... none of which seem to have any evidence other than opinion of 'all experience engine builders in the area'.


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (WhiteG60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WhiteG60* »_
I dont' see any resolution or *absolute agreement.* Seems pretty half and half and the OP of the thread is more than happy with his crank. Lots of people arguing over a PICTURE of an F1 crank... none of which seem to have any evidence other than opinion of 'all experience engine builders in the area'.

There is enough information in there to make a solid conclusion for yourself.


----------



## Audi2ptzero (May 28, 2003)

*Re: (CO AVANT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CO AVANT* »_Hey Mike were you using the Eurospec Main Bearing Girdle when using the knife edged crank? Says it's supposed to prevent distortion. If my crank is salvageable I am most likely going to get me one of them for my rebuild...


No I wasn't and at this time I am still not running one.


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (Audi2ptzero)*

*UPDATE:*
Well things were moving along nicely with the ABA block until Andrew decided to drop me a line saying he had a clean ABF block.Well I wasted no time in getting that across from the UK and it arrived this morning.Dropped the block off @ the cleaners to get hot tanked and such and started with rough measurements to make sure everything was in check.
I was a bit concerned with the piece of paper that JE sent with the rings as the information provided was a bit "vague".A quick phone call to [email protected] Pistons fixed that.
The following information pertains to this engine and the kind of abuse it MAY sustain in its lifetime.This may be helpful to your engine builder as well. (saves him a phone call or 2)
*Minimum Piston to Cylinder Wall Clearance* (going from 82.5mm -->83mm) = *0.005"*

_Quote, originally posted by *GT3082R Ring End Gap* »_
Top Ring = 0.02"
2nd Ring = 0.022"
Oil Ring = 0.015"

 

_Quote, originally posted by *GT4294R Ring End Gap* »_
Top Ring = 0.022"
2nd Ring = 0.024"
Oil Ring = 0.015"

 
Pictures will follow when the block returns from the hot tank.


----------



## mirror (Dec 18, 2006)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*

congrats wiz. now tell everyone why there is a ring gap difference in te 2 turbos. (i know...but it's not my thread.







)


----------



## polov8 (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_*UPDATE:*
Well things were moving along nicely with the ABA block until Andrew decided to drop me a line saying he had a clean ABF block.Well I wasted no time in getting that across from the UK and it arrived this morning.

You're welcome!


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (polov8)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mirror* »_congrats wiz. now tell everyone why there is a ring gap difference in te 2 turbos. (i know...but it's not my thread.







)

Bigger Turbo (in this case GT4294R) = More consistent high psi = more hotter air = hotter piston = more clearance required on the piston rings









_Quote, originally posted by *polov8* »_
You're welcome!









The one and only FLANDY! http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif


----------



## Boostin20v (Mar 22, 2000)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_*UPDATE:*
Well things were moving along nicely with the ABA block until Andrew decided to drop me a line saying he had a clean ABF block.

What are the differences between the ABA and the ABF short blocks that make swapping to the ABF the best choice?


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (Boostin20v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Boostin20v* »_
What are the differences between the ABA and the ABF short blocks that make swapping to the ABF the best choice?

The basic differences between the ABA and *ABF/ABT/ABK* blocks are: 
* more support around the oil pan rail 
* tapped holes for longitudinal engine mount brackets.
This is an old image of my *ABK* block.
*OK UPDATE TIME:*
Picked the block up this morning from the hot tank shop and started working on it.Big thanks to Andy Oldham/PoloV8,this block is super clean (dont mind the surface rust,that will go when the block gets powder coated)
The First image is of the bare block where you can see more support around the pan rail and inside the crankcase.Now today was honing day so you want to simulate a somewhat complete engine when your boring/honing.That means installing the main caps and using a torque plate for the cylinder head.

After I magnafluxed the block to see if there was any cracks in the cylinder walls,etc then the main stud threads were cleaned for any debris and sprayed with 5W-30 oil.
Next the ARP Main studs were inserted using an allen key (remember your hand tight may not be my hand tight and vice versa).Just make sure that you can install and remove them with minimal force.

All installed:

Next the main bearing cap was installed.Be sure to install them evenly.

Now its ARP lube and Torquing time.Make sure that all the surfaces that are going to be affected when you torque down the nuts are soaked in ARP lube









_Quote, originally posted by *ARP Main Stud Torque Sequence* »_
*1st : 25 ft/lbs
2nd : 40 ft/lbs
3rd : 55ft/lbs*


Then you flip around the block and install the Torque plate + an OEM head gasket.The machine shop I do part time work @ did not have a Torque plate so I rented this one from Shawn DeZego so a Huge thanks goes out to him as he provided everything needed. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
As stated above you want to simulate a cylinder head bolted to the block when you are doing boring/honing work.In this case I used OEM head bolts to Torque the plate down:

_Quote, originally posted by *Torque Sequence for OEM Head Bolts using the Torque Plate* »_
*1st : 30 ft/lbs
2nd : 44 ft/lbs
3rd : 1/4 TURN*



Now because I am increasing the bore by 0.5mm (or 0.019") I rough bored the block to 0.015" today and then left it to settle overnight.Tomorrow morning I will check the bore diameter and will hone out the remaining 0.004" (or 4 thousands of an Inch) if thats what is needed.Remember because I am using JE Turbo pistons I am going to have to clearance the block 0.005".All this will be done tomorrow and more pictures will come as well as measurements.
Thats all for now.
_*(click the images for larger resolution)*_


_Modified by Wizard-of-OD at 10:24 PM 9-23-2008_


----------



## 16plus4v (May 4, 2006)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*

I like how Shawn labelled his torque plate. I used one on my block too, didnt you know Graham has one up here ?


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*

Looking nice! This is the first time I have seen the ABF block difference and I am pleasantly surprised.
Glad the Tq plate is working out for you http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
S


----------



## O2VW1.8T (Jul 9, 2003)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*

looking like a nice build issam


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: Project 2.2 20V - A Complete STEP-BY-STEP Performance Build Up (Wizard-of-OD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16plus4v* »_didnt you know Graham has one up here ?

I didnt know Graham did blocks until you told me.If I had known that I would have been in Toronto and both of us would have been doing step by step documentaries









_Quote, originally posted by *sdezego* »_Looking nice! This is the first time I have seen the ABF block difference and I am pleasantly surprised.

As was I.I forgot about the extra bracing around the pan rail.This is really going to be beneficial in the reinforcement department.After I am doing honing and decking I am going to do side by side comparison shots of the ABF and ABA.

_Quote, originally posted by *sdezego* »_
Glad the Tq plate is working out for you http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

Again Thanks alot Shawn









_Quote, originally posted by *O2VW1.8T* »_looking like a nice build issam

Its no 4WD Golf but its close








*OK UPDATE TIME:*
Today has been a pretty good day for this Project with some really Good News.
Before I start I would really like to Thank Paul Calado for pulling through on these 159/21mm connecting rods.
The Good news is I only had to clearance the lower rib on the crankcase in cylinder #4 to clear the #4 connecting rod.Unfortunately with a build up like this there is no documentation on the internet and this is a VW engine that has been around for over 20 years







so everything you see here is a first time.
The few people I have spoken to that have claimed to have built a 2.2 engine using a 236mm block (whether 8V,16V,etc) have said the following:
* Clearancing of all Crankcase ribs required
* Oil Squirters #1,2 & 3 *rail* must be lowered to same height as Oil Squirter #4.
* OEM Oil squirters wont be able to be used.
And it is incorrect.Now I can see how the above applies to the 220mm block given Paul did have to do same similar work on his 2020 buildup.
_*Ok onto the show:*_

_Quote, originally posted by *PART #'s for AEB Engine Mount Brackets* »_
*Driver Side = 8D0 199 307L
Passenger Side = 8D0 199 308L*


*IMAGE #010* - Block fresh back from the machine shop.

*IMAGE #011* - 034EFI Anti-Friction main bearings.Be sure not to mix them up.As you can see the ones that go into the block have a hole and channel for oil to get to the crankshaft.The bearing that goes into the main cap does not have this.

*IMAGE #012* - Now how to install the bearings.Start by placing the bearing "tongue" into the groove of the main bearing cap.








*IMAGE #013* - Now press the other end down with your thumb

*IMAGE #014* - The start of trouble.Connecting Rod #4 hits the Lower rib of the crankcase.

*IMAGE #015* - Connecting Rod #3 however does not and we are home free!Yes thats wierd isnt it?It turns out that there was more ribbing/webbing placed on cylinder #4 due to the interaction of the distributor/oil pump.Gotta love German Engineers http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

*IMAGE #016* - Showing how close the connecting rod is to the oil pump base.

*IMAGE #017* - Oil Squirter #4 clears the counter weight of the crankshaft just fine but problems arise in Clyinder #3.The counterweight for cylinder #3 scratches the surface of the oil squirter bolt so what I plan to do is take off 1mm from each end of the oil squirter allowing it to sit lower in the crankcase.This should help in clearing the crankshaft.

*IMAGE #018* - Lets clear some room

*IMAGE #019* - Good to go!

*IMAGE #20 & 21* - Just some eye candy for the Masses









Now its time to take the block to get powder coated.Head assembly begins on Wednesday.If there is anything you guys would like to see just let me know in here or via PM and I will see if I can Integrate into the build somehow.
Thats all for now


----------



## mirror (Dec 18, 2006)

you need a golf.








looking good isaam.


----------



## NORSK (Feb 26, 2006)

*Re: Project 2.2 20V - A Complete STEP-BY-STEP Performance Build Up (Wizard-of-OD)*









100mm stroke and big Turbo


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: Project 2.2 20V - A Complete STEP-BY-STEP Performance Build Up (NORSK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NORSK* »_
100mm stroke and big Turbo









Same thing with the Brazilian Motor that made 1065bhp.The IM Shaft has to go hence why I am eliminating it in my build up and using a roller bearing (more on that later).
IMHO,that IM shaft should have at least been machined and balanced.Have you ever placed an ABA/9A/etc IM shaft on a lathe?Its a ticking time bomb wobbling its way to explosion.


----------



## Dismal (Jan 13, 2006)

*Re: Project 2.2 20V - A Complete STEP-BY-STEP Performance Build Up (Wizard-of-OD)*

sittin' pretty and lookin' good!


----------



## NORSK (Feb 26, 2006)

*Re: Project 2.2 20V - A Complete STEP-BY-STEP Performance Build Up (Wizard-of-OD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_
Same thing with the Brazilian Motor that made 1065bhp.The IM Shaft has to go hence why I am eliminating it in my build up and using a roller bearing (more on that later).
IMHO,that IM shaft should have at least been machined and balanced.Have you ever placed an ABA/9A/etc IM shaft on a lathe?Its a ticking time bomb wobbling its way to explosion.

This is just a block i saw this weekend,its not mine.
Supposed to be around 650hp in this engine 
2.2 16v Turbo


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: Project 2.2 20V - A Complete STEP-BY-STEP Performance Build Up (NORSK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NORSK* »_Supposed to be around 650hp in this engine 
2.2 16v Turbo

9A or ABF 16V?


----------



## NORSK (Feb 26, 2006)

*Re: Project 2.2 20V - A Complete STEP-BY-STEP Performance Build Up (Wizard-of-OD)*

It was a gas tall block


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: Project 2.2 20V - A Complete STEP-BY-STEP Performance Build Up (NORSK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NORSK* »_It was a gas tall block

Then from looking @ the ribbing it was an *ABF/ABT/ABK* which is the same family of block I have and has been known to handle 900hp.
Geir see if you can get more details on it like probable fault in the casting or damaged IM shaft bearings.


----------



## NORSK (Feb 26, 2006)

*Re: Project 2.2 20V - A Complete STEP-BY-STEP Performance Build Up (Wizard-of-OD)*

My guess would be because of using solid motor mounts,no rubber whatsoever.
That cause alot of stress in the area around where the block separated
But it might have been other reasons too,i didn't study it much.
On the other hand,a 2.2 liter with that big Turbonetics must produce quite some Torque,and the engine was in a Audi Quattro so all the power wasn't lost in wheelspin either


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Block splitting time!*


_Quote, originally posted by *NORSK* »_
On the other hand,a 2.2 liter with that big Turbonetics must produce quite some Torque,and the engine was in a *Audi Quattro* so all the power wasn't lost in wheelspin either


TSRacing Purple B5 Station Wagon?Also was it a Eurospec Crankshaft?
BTW Just incase you missed the last engine.1000+hp

_Quote, originally posted by *Gigante* »_...broke into two pieces.
























Andre


----------



## NORSK (Feb 26, 2006)

*Re: Block splitting time! (Wizard-of-OD)*

TS Racing yes,but with his silver Audi A3 Quattro
Eurospec 100mm crank yes


----------



## GT42r_Hatch (Nov 28, 2005)

*Re: Block splitting time! (NORSK)*

just curious why the 3082r? It really doesn't have a place in garrett's lineup anymore. Ive tested gt3076r, gt3082r, and gt3582r all on a 1.8L motor. The car initially had the 3082r on it and was making 471whp @ 22psi. At 22psi with the gt3076r the car made 469whp, was much more responsive and spool was nite and day. Swapping the gt35r on the car laid down 520whp @ 22psi. Spool was very similar to the gt3082r, slight bit of more lag but the power gain was huge. Based on my testing the 3082r offers gt3076r power with basically gt3582r spool and response. It doesn't suck by any means, it was one of the first gt series developed. Garrett has just found better wheel combinations.


----------



## 20VT*J4 (Aug 28, 2001)

*Re: Block splitting time! (Wizard-of-OD)*

impressive http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## polov8 (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Project 2.2 20V - A Complete STEP-BY-STEP Performance Build Up (Wizard-of-OD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_
*IMAGE #20 & 21* - Just some eye candy for the Masses











What's with the Disco cam cover?


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Head done*


_Quote, originally posted by *NORSK* »_
Eurospec 100mm crank yes 

I still think that engine rattled to oblivion

_Quote, originally posted by *GT42r_Hatch* »_Garrett has just found better wheel combinations.

Good old Jesse.Arizona must have lost phone lines...








Well the GT3082R is no longer part of this equation as I decided to go with the T3/T67 turbocharger and mechanical lifters.
Why Mechanical lifters?Since I have all this time and effort invested in this build up then why not finish off the head and be done with it?
Yes my spool up time will be increased but the advantage of having more up top will help me on the straights and not to mention his forum loves Big HP #'s








The choice to go from a GT3082R to a T3/T67 (Poor mans High Grade GT3784?R) was due to the fact that is a _tried and tested_ turbocharger (not on a 1.8T/20V but on other motors.)
Of the GT3076R,GT3082R & GT3582R I chose the GT3082R because I wanted a GT3582R Compressor wheel but a smaller Turbine wheel.You tested the turbo’s @ 22psi but what about @ 30+psi?As you know the the 3082R will make more power than the 3076R and it will spool faster than the 3582R.
I would love to see your dyno comparison of the 3 though.That would be very interesting (not that it matters now).
Now I did not want to do this until later on but its time to show how I made my choice based on reading the compressor maps available to me and for this I will use your *22psi & 33psi*.
Orange line = 22psi
Red Line = 33psi

_Quote, originally posted by *Reading The Compressor Maps* »_
_*Assume ALL compressor maps are taken @ 85*Farenheit.*_
*Displacement = 2144cc*
1cc = 0.061024 Cubic Inches therefore my displacment = *130.84 CuIn*.Therefore 1 cube/foot of air @ 85*F = 0.07282lb.
*MY GOAL* : Ability to run 30+psi but for this I will use 22psi & 33psi
Pressure Ratio = (22psi [from above] + 14.7psi [Atmospheric Pressure])/14.7psi 
*PR @ 22psi = 2.497*
*PR @ 33psi = 3.245*
Draw a Horizontal Line across the Pressure Ratio axis @ 2.497 (right under 2.5) and 3.245 then mark the values down where this line intersects the Surge Line and the end of the "balloon" to get the Air Flow range.
CFM = 13.73 x lbs/min value
we get for the: 
*1.GT3076R*








_@ 22psi_ 
Surge Line = *38 lbs/min* End of Balloon = *51 lbs/min*
Range in CFM = 522 ---> 700
_@ 33psi_ 
Surge Line = *No where?* End of Balloon = *53 lbs/min*

*2.GT3082R/GT3582R*








_@ 22psi_ 
Surge Line = *44 lbs/min* End of Balloon = *61 lbs/min*
Range in CFM = 604 ---> 838
_@ 33psi _
Surge Line = *53 lbs/min* (almost out of breath) End of Balloon = *62 lbs/min*
Range in CFM = 728 ---> 851 
You can see the GT3082R/GT3582R compressor starting to run out of breath by the small increase in flow.
*3.T3/T67 : GT3784R?







*








_@ 22psi_ 
Surge Line = 54 lbs/min End of Balloon = 70 lbs/min
Range in CFM = 741 ---> 961
_@ 33psi_ 
Surge Line = 65 lbs/min End of Balloon = 73 lbs/min
Range in CFM = 892 ---> *1002*
The 3076R is out of breath before I reach my desired goal.The 3082R is a damn good turbocharger (proven) for 500whp but I am going to utilise this 2.2 Bottom end hence the need for the T3/T67.The T3/T67 flows 150 CFM's more @ 33psi than the 3082.3076?Forget it...



_Quote, originally posted by *polov8* »_What's with the Disco cam cover?









Gift to Rubina,I have a wrinkle black one in the works to replace it...this one will become a wall ornament









*Ok UPDATE TIME:* (I have been typing this reply for 2 weeks now btw







)
I wanted to show the complete step by step cylinder head build up but seeing that I am away from home meant I had to source a decent valve spring compressor.The 1st one I rented nearly took my faffin eye out







which lead me to my second one which came highly recommended...ha.After fidling for an hour I was only able to get 2 valves done which really cut into my updating time.So after leaving the head alone for a couple of days I went to a motorbike shop and bought a heavy duty valve spring compressor as this was the only place that one small enough to fit into the intake lifter bores....$40 later and I found a cheap efficient tool for the job.Took me all of an hour to complete the Cylinder Head.Not bad








First up: AEB Head showing modified oil return ports so that no leaking occurs on the ABF block.I tapped the 3 centre ones and had pipe plugs inserted.Since I was getting the head resurfaced I had the front oil return welded and reopened,otherwise I would have left it.

*IMAGE # 022 :* Ported exhaust ports courtesy of [email protected]








*IMAGE # 023 & 024 :* Installing the oil galley pipe plugs
















Now some Supertech sexiness from 034:

*IMAGE # 025 & 026 :* Installing the Valves
















*IMAGE # 027 :* After you install the valves,its time for the valve seals.Most rebuild kits will come with these red condom like sleeves that you slip off the tip of the valves so that the keeper grooves do not damage the valve seal.
N.B. I have installed many valve seals without the red sleeve and never once had a damaged seal.My luck maybe different to yours though...

*IMAGE # 028:*Fits like a glove!








*IMAGE # 029:* Tool made by Shawn DeZego for installing valve seals into these pesky heads.I have used a 10mm 6point socket in the past with great results but in the spirit of documenting the right way....
Simply slide the valve seal over the red sleeve and guide it with this tool until the seal meets the valve guide.








*IMAGE # 030:* Now press down until you feel the valve seal can not go further








*IMAGE # 031 :* When I sent the head out to get ported I completely picked it clean.That included the dowels for the cam caps.








*IMAGE # 032 :* Notice 1 bore is larger than the other so you can not install the dowels in the wrong places,the cam caps will not bolt down so do not try to force them








*IMAGE # 033,034 & 035 :* Time for the Supertech exhaust Valve springs.I have seen a few people install these and cry when the spring does not seat properly.Assemble the spring as a complete unit before you try inserting it into the lifter bore.You will notice that everything will be a tight fit,even both the INNER AND OUTER spring on the retainer.
























*IMAGE # 036 :* My $40 valve spring compressor







.Compress spring,use bird beek pliars and install the valve keepers.

*IMAGE # 037 :* DONE LIKE DINNER!Sprayed the head down with some 10W-30 oil until it is ready to go on the block

Decided to go from Design to production on this piece


----------



## Wolk's Wagon (Sep 27, 2000)

What does the block off plate do, and who made the custom seal?


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (Wolk's Wagon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wolk’s Wagon* »_What does the block off plate do, and who made the custom seal?

Its for the crankcase ventilation.I am running a dry sump so I do need an AN fitting in it.The rubber seal is the OEM piece found in the ABA/AEB motors.I just had the channel cut so that the seal would fit.


----------



## Wolk's Wagon (Sep 27, 2000)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*

Nice work. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (Wolk's Wagon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wolk’s Wagon* »_Nice work. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Thanks








Was hoping someone would have picked up on this but no one did.Anyone notice anything about the exhaust ports compared to other examples shown on here previously?


----------



## mirror (Dec 18, 2006)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*

t3/t67...what a poser.








like the build up on the head. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## O2VW1.8T (Jul 9, 2003)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_
Thanks








Was hoping someone would have picked up on this but no one did.Anyone notice anything about the exhaust ports compared to other examples shown on here previously?


















Yes thats a pretty big difference.
Good job on the build, everything looks very nice


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (mirror)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mirror* »_t3/t67...what a poser.









All show no Go...the only way to roll









_Quote, originally posted by *O2VW1.8T* »_Yes thats a pretty big difference

Its the same port








Now compare it to Shawn DeZego's ports:


----------



## mirror (Dec 18, 2006)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*

lighting makes it pretty difficult to see if the ports have been highly polished toolbox.


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: Project 2.2 20V - A Complete STEP-BY-STEP Performance Build Up (Wizard-of-OD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mirror* »_lighting makes it pretty difficult to see if the ports have been highly polished toolbox.
















See where the exhaust ports meet?Shawn ported his own into a V-pattern bringing them as close together as possible.Now look @ mine








Just for reference:

_Quote, originally posted by *Head Flow #'s* »_
Audi AEB 1.8T 20V LARGE PORT Stock valve size
*Stock:* 
INT. 200cfm @ .380" valve lift 
EXH. 184cfm @ .380" valve lift
*Ported:*
INT. *243cfm* @ .380" valve lift
EXH. *212cfm* @ .380" valve lift


Will post up the real print out when I get it.


----------



## QU1KGTI (Apr 1, 2003)

*Re: Project 2.2 20V - A Complete STEP-BY-STEP Performance Build Up (Wizard-of-OD)*

Awesome build! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## the greymagician (Sep 28, 2006)

*Re: Block splitting time! (GT42r_Hatch)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GT42r_Hatch* »_just curious why the 3082r? It really doesn't have a place in garrett's lineup anymore. Ive tested gt3076r, gt3082r, and gt3582r all on a 1.8L motor. The car initially had the 3082r on it and was making 471whp @ 22psi. At 22psi with the gt3076r the car made 469whp, was much more responsive and spool was nite and day. Swapping the gt35r on the car laid down 520whp @ 22psi. Spool was very similar to the gt3082r, slight bit of more lag but the power gain was huge. Based on my testing the 3082r offers gt3076r power with basically gt3582r spool and response. It doesn't suck by any means, it was one of the first gt series developed. Garrett has just found better wheel combinations.

was that on pump or race gas?


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

*Re: Project 2.2 20V - A Complete STEP-BY-STEP Performance Build Up (Wizard-of-OD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_
See where the exhaust ports meet?Shawn ported his own into a V-pattern bringing them as close together as possible.Now look @ mine










Issam, build is looking nice, but here are a few comments:


If you are going to post a comparison eluding to why your port design is right and why mine is wrong, you should explain the physics behind your statement.
You seem to be relying on a picture to attempt to reverse engineer my port design. Pictures can be *VERY* deceiving (especially in this case where the light source is from the rear and you have a lot of reflection from other characteristics of the port design). The fact that you see a distinguishable black line which *appears* to be the vertex of a V, due to the light source, dictates that there is not a V in the bridge between ports. The design is actually a parabola similar to stock, or "two airplane wing halves" mated together (if you will). I have included a pic below of the Ex port just prior to surface finish and polish that might show you.
A Flow Benches are a good marketing tool. But their numbers are representative of *static flow*. In the real world, flow through the ports is always transient and much more complex with wave theory being very important. So, just add caution.
also, the port design is *much* more important at the short turn radius than at the bridge where the two exhaust flows merge since the port velocity can be 3x's that of the long turn _IMPO_.The only potentially discernible difference (from the pics) is "possibly" the Ex Port Exit where mine "may" be bigger. I am less worried about reversion as I am supercharged running a Header as opposed to a Turbo where a step can actually improve flow "in some cases" by preventing reversion into the head due to ex pulses.

Regards,
Shawn


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: Project 2.2 20V - A Complete STEP-BY-STEP Performance Build Up (sdezego)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sdezego* »_


The only potentially discernible difference (from the pics) is "possibly" the Ex Port Exit where mine "may" be bigger. I am less worried about reversion as I am supercharged running a Header as opposed to a Turbo where a step can actually improve flow "in some cases" by preventing reversion into the head due to ex pulses.


Bingo http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
My exit is smaller and not gasket matched.Made sure that the opening size of the exit is the same diameter as my turbo manifold.When I spoke with Graham I explained to him what I had seen and what works with in theory and what worked in real life scenario's.
The goal was to maintain velocity going to the turbocharger & to divide to 2 "waves" of exhaust gas coming out from the combustion chamber through the valves.With the light off it appears that you did the same thing so my humble apologies to you if you thought I was insulting your work.








p.s. Very nice manipulation you did there with the 1 ---> 5


----------



## QU1KGTI (Apr 1, 2003)

Random question - why would anyone want to stroke a 1.8T to only 1.9L? and what would the bore size be on the pistons in an AWP block


----------



## mirror (Dec 18, 2006)

*Re: (QU1KGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *QU1KGTI* »_Random question - why would anyone want to stroke a 1.8T to only 1.9L? and what would the bore size be on the pistons in an AWP block

you can't really "stroke" a 1.8 to a 1.9. you can bore it though. people would do it because you only have the cost of pistons, as opposed to pistons AND a crank. 
83.5mm will get you 1.9L


----------



## QU1KGTI (Apr 1, 2003)

*Re: (mirror)*

i meant to say bore







thanks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## X K R O M X (Jan 19, 2006)

*Re: Project 2.2 20V - A Complete STEP-BY-STEP Performance Build Up (Wizard-of-OD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_
See where the exhaust ports meet?Shawn ported his own into a V-pattern bringing them as close together as possible.Now look @ mine








Just for reference:
Will post up the real print out when I get it.

Lets see the complete breakdown of the numbers through the lift range not just the peak BS numbers....








just for reference


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: Project 2.2 20V - A Complete STEP-BY-STEP Performance Build Up (X K R O M X)*


_Quote, originally posted by *X K R O M X* »_just for reference









Sucka look on your door step for a small port cast soon!


----------



## X K R O M X (Jan 19, 2006)

*Re: Project 2.2 20V - A Complete STEP-BY-STEP Performance Build Up (Wizard-of-OD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_
Sucka look on your door step for a small port cast soon!

I already have one! just not enough time to work on it, as I have been busy with customer jobs and no time for R&D


----------



## Gus011 (Jul 8, 2004)

*Re: Project 2.2 20V - A Complete STEP-BY-STEP Performance Build Up (NORSK)*

awesome job being done. can't wait to see the finished project....


----------



## onemoremile1 (Dec 19, 2002)

love it.


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (onemoremile)*

*UPDATE:*
*IMAGE # 038* : Dry Sump Oil Pan returned from Powder coaters in textured/wrinkled black. AN-10 fittings await installation.

*IMAGE # 039* : Red arrows indicate necessary modifications to the oil pan to accomodate the extended ARP Main stud nut.

*IMAGE # 040* : First batch of parts needed for the dry sump system.

*IMAGE # 041 & 042* : Modified Eurospec Crankshaft Girdle to have channels for silicone as well as ability to run a crankshaft larger than 92.8mm.The annoying part is that Eurospec claims if "done right" there girdle wont leak and it will any size crank







.Red arrows indiciate WHERE I had to open up.Compare to the images on previous pages.
















*IMAGE # 043* : Dry Sump pan test fitting








*IMAGE #044 & 045* : Engine mocked up.Notice the vaccuum taps under the intake manifold.


Thats it for now.
_(click images for larger resolution)_


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*

Looks great. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 18T_BT (Sep 15, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*

X2


----------



## WhiteG60 (Aug 20, 2001)

*Re: (18T_BT)*

Hey Issam, what accessory bracket is that? I need one like that.


----------



## mirror (Dec 18, 2006)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*

2 vag cars running out os issam abed in 2007????????






















lol. looking good man. so enveyess of the dry sump. where you going to put the resevoir? and how many qt is it?


----------



## WhiteG60 (Aug 20, 2001)

*Re: (mirror)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mirror* »_2 vag cars running out os issam abed in 2007????????























Won't happen







You heard it here first.


----------



## QU1KGTI (Apr 1, 2003)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*

sick! 
BUMP







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Kinavo (Dec 20, 2005)

Bump for a project very similar to mine. Although mine will not offer such and elaborate and detailed write up as this.


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

_Quote, originally posted by *WhiteG60* »_Hey Issam, what accessory bracket is that? I need one like that.

Its an ABA bracket,I am going to be cutting it up to accept the ABF alternator though and it wont work on your AEG bottom end









_Quote, originally posted by *mirror* »_2 vag cars running out os issam abed in 2007????????























Dont Jinx it

_Quote, originally posted by *mirror* »_
where you going to put the resevoir? and how many qt is it? 

5Qt unit from Moroso (ebay







) Model # : 22684








And more from Moroso on how a dry sump system should be set up:








Solid lifter conversion begins soon


----------



## polskigti4 (Aug 3, 2003)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_Engine mocked up.Notice the vaccuum taps under the intake manifold


n2o or w/m??


----------



## greek 1.8t (Jan 18, 2004)

*Re: (polskigti4)*

im guessing vaccuum


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: Project 2.2 20V - A Complete STEP-BY-STEP Performance Build Up (Gus011)*

crazy http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: Project 2.2 20V - A Complete STEP-BY-STEP Performance Build Up (Audi4u)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2.0t 20valve* »_vaccuum


_Quote, originally posted by *Audi4u* »_crazy http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

No Andre....468whp on pump is crazy


----------



## slow85golf (Sep 17, 2006)

you better make 600hp at 35lbs and on pump gas aka 87octane





















lol... looking good keep up the good work. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## nthomas314 (Oct 11, 2006)

that ish is crazy


----------



## Lag (Jan 23, 2004)

*Re: (nthomas314)*








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## rokka (Nov 28, 2004)

*Re: (Lag)*

Looks good Issam http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif , how do you bolt on the gearbox? I mean the lower bolts?


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (rokka)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rokka* »_Looks good Issam http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif , how do you bolt on the gearbox? I mean the lower bolts?


Thanks Roy.I plan on using the ABK (European Audi 80) engine to transmission bracket [PART# : *048 199 307*].Going to have to modify the bolt holes a little bit to clearance the additional height of the girdle though and the dry sump pan itself.


----------



## rokka (Nov 28, 2004)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*

Ok, good idea,this bracket is also on the 2.0 16V ABF engine, i had to modifie the bolt holes also because of the girdle.
The girdle is a real hard part to get on, issend it ?
A lot of modificaties, dit you also had to machine the spacers between the girdle and the cranck? there is a differens in length between them.
Keep up the good work!


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (rokka)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rokka* »_Ok, good idea,this bracket is also on the 2.0 16V ABF engine, i had to modifie the bolt holes also because of the girdle.

Realy?I will have to look into that

_Quote, originally posted by *rokka* »_
The girdle is a real hard part to get on, issend it ?
A lot of modificaties, dit you also had to machine the spacers between the girdle and the cranck? there is a differens in length between them.


Yes there was an average Gap between 0.0505" and 0.0498" between the girdle and the pan rail.I need to get a guage that has more 0.001" shims as I only have one.Whatever the case I doubt this girdle will leak now


----------



## Ronisonce (Apr 5, 2004)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*

any idea when you plan on having this baby up and running ?


----------



## IluvFAST (Apr 1, 2007)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*

Do you know what rod ratio your running? How high do you plan to rev?
By the way this thing is going to be a monster, I can't wait to see some #'s on it, goodluck!


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (IluvFAST)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ronisonce* »_any idea when you plan on having this baby up and running ?

Hopefully have it on the engine dyno by December.
Those who are sending me pm's,they do not always work so if you have any questions please post them in here.This thread is not only a technical thread but also a blog of some sort for me.I like to give reasons as to why I make a choice and I try my best to back it up.If there is anything you would like to see just let me know.









_Quote, originally posted by *IluvFAST* »_Do you know what rod ratio your running? How high do you plan to rev?

Rod ratio = 159mm/99mm = 1.61.Almost the same as stock 1.8T with rod ratio of 1.67.Initially I had planned to rev it to only 7000 rpm's due to maintaining reliability but I got a good deal on a solid lifter set up due to Gier Rosten & [email protected] that I couldnt pass up the urge to see how these motors do beyond 8000 rpm's.


----------



## BeitzDUB (Apr 18, 2005)

Awesome project, awesome workmanship and awesome write up....AWSOMENESSest!


----------



## mirror (Dec 18, 2006)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_
Rod ratio = 159mm/99mm = 1.61.Almost the same as stock 1.8T with rod ratio of 1.67.Initially I had planned to rev it to only 7000 rpm's due to maintaining reliability but I got a good deal on a solid lifter set up due to Gier Rosten & [email protected] that I couldnt pass up the urge to see how these motors do beyond 8000 rpm's.

something tells me, you can go higher than 8k. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jijohans (Jan 18, 2004)

Where did you get the dry sump kit?Block off plate for block vent.?How do you connect the oilline from dry sump pump to block? 
Do you use the oem. oil pump too?
More pictures...










_Modified by jijohans at 11:58 PM 10-17-2007_


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

_Quote, originally posted by *mirror* »_something tells me, you can go higher than 8k. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Oh I plan on.
I have yet to see someone show me a 20V on solid lifter dyno chart.At least this way when I do it,it will be documented for good measure....lets just hope the engine does not split into 2 like we saw on Page 4









_Quote, originally posted by *jijohans* »_Where did you get the dry sump kit?Block off plate for block vent.?How do you connect the oilline from dry sump pump to block? 
Do you use the oem. oil pump too?
More pictures...









Hi Jim,I built this kit using the last generation of VW Super-Vee Oil pans (they were about 6 versions of this pan) and everything else I built/am building.I am not using the OEM pump,no need...it was nothing more than a paper weight.To feed the engine with oil I will run a line from the pump section to the oil filter housing through a mocal sandwhich plate.This allows me to use an OEM filter as well as keep as much OEM parts as possible.Why?Because It will keep the cost of a potential kit down.....way down








p.s. Gier (NORSK) Thanks for the solid lifters....looks like some serious shimming is going to happen this weekend.Photos soon


----------



## uNk1nd.8t (Mar 2, 2007)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*









I am guessing this is the same engine that was shown in eurotuner from what NORSK was describing








http://www.eurotuner.com/featu....html


----------



## uNk1nd.8t (Mar 2, 2007)

*Re: (uNk1nd.8t)*

lol... didn't see wizards post below


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 5, 2005)

*Re: (uNk1nd.8t)*

progressing along nicely http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Kinavo (Dec 20, 2005)

So what type of racing is this set up good for?


----------



## X K R O M X (Jan 19, 2006)

*Re: (Kinavo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Kinavo* »_So what type of racing is this set up good for?

the kind that makes you grin ear to ear.......


----------



## NORSK (Feb 26, 2006)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_
Oh I plan on.
I have yet to see someone show me a 20V on solid lifter dyno chart.At least this way when I do it,it will be documented for good measure....lets just hope the engine does not split into 2 like we saw on Page 4








Hi Jim,I built this kit using the last generation of VW Super-Vee Oil pans (they were about 6 versions of this pan) and everything else I built/am building.I am not using the OEM pump,no need...it was nothing more than a paper weight.To feed the engine with oil I will run a line from the pump section to the oil filter housing through a mocal sandwhich plate.This allows me to use an OEM filter as well as keep as much OEM parts as possible.Why?Because It will keep the cost of a potential kit down.....way down








p.s. Gier (NORSK) Thanks for the solid lifters....looks like some serious shimming is going to happen this weekend.Photos soon


----------



## NORSK (Feb 26, 2006)

*Re: (NORSK)*

That shimming can put your patience into a serious test








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (X K R O M X)*


_Quote, originally posted by *X K R O M X* »_the kind that makes you grin ear to ear.......

What he said...









_Quote, originally posted by *NORSK* »_That shimming can put your patience into a serious test








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Tell me about it...The last time I did this was with 8V's







.This makes me want to go FSi head right now.
*UPDATE TIME:*
Got the Solid lifters from Geir and was measuring them up against the stock camshafts just to get a feel of how much needs to be machined and such.Well to no surprise no 2 shims had the same clearance dimension







.I took some photos of the lifters and such but will upload them for next time when I install the CAT 1003756 Cams.
So onto my theraputic (spelling?) pictures.Decided to show people how to install the exhaust manifold studs properly.For this I used NM-91 Anti-Seize paste.
*IMAGE # 047 :* 13 M8 X 1.25 Studs + Copper Locking nuts








*IMAGE # 048 :* Take some of the Anti-Seize paste and apply a coat onto the stud.








*IMAGE # 049 , 050 & 051 :* Once you have installed all the studs,grab 2 M8 x 1.25 bolts and place them back to back as shown in the image below and tighten them together.This allows you to turn the stud into the head securing it properly.
























*IMAGE # 052 :* Install the ehxuast manifold gasket








*IMAGE # 053 & 054 :* Then the manifold.Apply some of the same anti-seize paste onto the projecting stud and then install the copper nuts
















*IMAGE # 054 :* Phenolic Spacer with extended M6 x 30mm bolts.








*IMAGE # 055 :* Who is tired of leaky water return lines?







...the next project.


----------



## TallaiMan (Mar 2, 2004)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*

The manifold and motor mounts look strangely familiar.








Oh, that valve cover is pure sex... Want to send me one?


----------



## 18T_BT (Sep 15, 2005)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_
*IMAGE # 055 :* Who is tired of leaky water return lines?







...the next 

Is this an issue with different blocks because mine hasn't leak once since install?


----------



## mirror (Dec 18, 2006)

*Re: (18T_BT)*

holey should have used a 36" feed line.


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (18T_BT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *18T_BT* »_
Is this an issue with different blocks because mine hasn't leak once since install?

The T clamp that you use between the rubber line and the nipple.Rubber line cracks from heat and leaks a little coolant here and there.This way I have AN-4 fitting + braided line.The only thing thats going to leak is the passenger's ass....

_Quote, originally posted by *mirror* »_holey should have used a 36" feed line.









Nah I specifically wanted the 48" line.I want to steer clear of the manifold with the feed line.


----------



## TallaiMan (Mar 2, 2004)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_Nah I specifically wanted the 48" line. I want to be able to lynch people with the feed line.


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (TallaiMan)*


----------



## killa (Nov 26, 2000)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_


----------



## zemun2 (Sep 2, 2004)

Thermal coat that mani and turbo in flat black


----------



## Chris164935 (Jan 10, 2004)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_









What is the sensor tapped into the head? Oil pressure?


----------



## spoolin turbo s (Mar 8, 2002)

*Re: (Chris164935)*

how you plan to rought the wastegate dump , i sure hope not on the block


----------



## WhiteG60 (Aug 20, 2001)

*Re: (spoolin turbo s)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spoolin turbo s* »_how you plan to rought the wastegate dump , i sure hope not on the block

Prolly not getting dumped at all. Its gonna use the 034 downpipe. Its in a long config, so the downpipe runs in the direction the WG port is facing.


----------



## wreckedmyteg (Mar 23, 2006)

*Re: (WhiteG60)*









That IM looks like it'd be good for ITB's...


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (wreckedmyteg)*


_Quote, originally posted by *zemun2* »_Thermal coat that mani and turbo in flat black

IF I do coat the manifold it will probably be by Swain Tech and thats a huge IF.

_Quote, originally posted by *Chris164935* »_
What is the sensor tapped into the head? Oil pressure?

Hey Chris,sorry I did not see this question.Thats a stock oil pressure sender which is there temporarily until the 5000S electronic unit comes in.The old one I had broke so I ordered a new one.If anyone is wondering that use to be an oil channel which I opened up to a M10 x 1.

_Quote, originally posted by *spoolin turbo s* »_how you plan to rought the wastegate dump , i sure hope not on the block

How can I route it onto the block when the wastegate outlet is pointing towards a "virtual" firewall and is ABOVE the manifold,not below?

_Quote, originally posted by *wreckedmyteg* »_
That IM looks like it'd be good for ITB's...

Its for Yamaha 45mm ITB's.


----------



## wreckedmyteg (Mar 23, 2006)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_
Its for Yamaha 45mm ITB's.

I thought you were using a VR6 TB?

_Quote, originally posted by *wizard-of-od* »_- OBD-1 VR6 throttle body + 3"Wiggins Clamp


----------



## Monarchy (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*

wow Issam, this thing is absolutely bananas http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Can't wait to see the finished setup and some dyno charts.


----------



## polov8 (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: (Monarchy)*

Wow, this is looking great!
Can I have the block back now?


----------



## Guest (Oct 31, 2007)

*Re: (spoolin turbo s)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spoolin turbo s* »_how you plan to rought the wastegate dump , i sure hope not on the block

how should he route it? it's going in an A4...maybe some expertise on your behalf should be given. not just a blanket question. throw out your suggestions which you have learned by doing. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Chris164935 (Jan 10, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
how should he route it? it's going in an A4...maybe some expertise on your behalf should be given. not just a blanket question. throw out your suggestions which you have learned by doing. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

My guess would be that it's going to be routed into the downpipe. Otherwise, not really that much room to route it parallel with the downpipe and have it dump down below the transmission. Could possibly point the wastegate forward and have it route around under the manifold and dump behind the motor mount (or into the downpipe there) or route it down and dump infront of the motor mount.


----------



## Guest (Oct 31, 2007)

*Re: (Chris164935)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris164935* »_
My guess would be that it's going to be routed into the downpipe. Otherwise, not really that much room to route it parallel with the downpipe and have it dump down below the transmission. Could possibly point the wastegate forward and have it route around under the manifold and dump behind the motor mount (or into the downpipe there) or route it down and dump infront of the motor mount.









room is deff a premium, but there are other sides to the dp.


----------



## Chris164935 (Jan 10, 2004)

That would definitely work, but I was thinking more along the lines of this setup since his wastegate is mounted on top (and because he's using A LOT of 034's products already):


----------



## Guest (Oct 31, 2007)

*Re: (Chris164935)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris164935* »_That would definitely work, but I was thinking more along the lines of this setup since his wastegate is mounted on top (and because he's using A LOT of 034's products already):


thats prolly what his will look like when it's finished.


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (Chris164935)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wreckedmyteg* »_
I thought you were using a VR6 TB?


I am not using the Yamaha manifold.

_Quote, originally posted by *Monarchy* »_wow Issam, this thing is absolutely bananas http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Can't wait to see the finished setup and some dyno charts.

You and me both.

_Quote, originally posted by *polov8* »_Wow, this is looking great!
Can I have the block back now?









Sure...for a fee









_Quote, originally posted by *Chris164935* »_Otherwise, not really that much room to route it parallel with the downpipe and have it dump down below the transmission.

Yes there is.This manifold plants the turbocharger right behind the passenger side head light.I have room to route the WG dumb tube pretty parallel to a 3" downpipe.









_Quote, originally posted by *Chris164935* »_and because he's using A LOT of 034's products already

Well I did help develop the manifold


----------



## Chris164935 (Jan 10, 2004)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_Yes there is.This manifold plants the turbocharger right behind the passenger side head light.I have room to route the WG dumb tube pretty parallel to a 3" downpipe.









Is that how you plan on doing it or with the 034 setup?

_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_Well I did help develop the manifold









It's very bad ass. Almost have enough money saved up to get one myself... with a stand alone. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jc_bb (Sep 27, 2005)

*Re: (Chris164935)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris164935* »_That would definitely work, but I was thinking more along the lines of this setup since his wastegate is mounted on top (and because he's using A LOT of 034's products already):









the waste pipe entry in this pic is waaay better than the first, much smoother angle


----------



## TallaiMan (Mar 2, 2004)

*Re: (Chris164935)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris164935* »_That would definitely work, but I was thinking more along the lines of this setup since his wastegate is mounted on top (and because he's using A LOT of 034's products already):









Bastards whoring pictures of my manifold...


----------



## jc_bb (Sep 27, 2005)

and three times on one page as well!!!!


----------



## Gu4rDi4N (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: (jc_bb)*

Nice Nice


----------



## StereoMotional (Jun 12, 2005)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (StereoMotional)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris164935* »_Almost have enough money saved up to get one myself... with a stand alone. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
*UPDATE:*
So recieved my box from 









Specs of the contents:

_Quote, originally posted by *Garrett T3/T67 High Output Turbocharger* »_
*Compressor*
* 67mm Inducer/84mm Exducer compressor wheel
* 4" HKS style Anti-surge compressor housing
* 0.70 A/R
Ball Bearing water cooled centre
*Turbine*
* P-trim 11 blade turbine wheel - 74.2mm Inducer/64.6mm Exducer
* 0.82 A/R


*IMAGE # 058:* Opened the box to find all the components needed for the turbocharger install. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif to Paul Calado for the parts.
The compressor housing is off in the images because I am having a 2" ferrule welded onto it for the Wiggins clamp...this was done about 2 mins after opening the box
















*IMAGE # 059:* Insert the resitrictor and tighten with a 13mm Socket.








*IMAGE # 060:* Insert the 14mm x 1.5 to AN-4 fittings








*IMAGE # 061:* Remove 2 of the bolts holding the CHRA to the Turbine housing then install the Turbo Brace.








*IMAGE # 062:* Now onto the manifold.Install the 10mmx1.5 Studs using the same Anti-seize paste shown above.








*IMAGE # 063:* Install the T3 gasket








*IMAGE # 064 & 065:* All Done
















*IMAGE # 066:* Had some time to make this







.Thats a 6-AN SS fitting welded onto there.Welding is a bit rough but it will do.








*IMAGE # 067:* Now its time to install.Grab a little silicone and dab it around the perimeter of the frost plug.








*IMAGE # 068:* Insert the forst plug into the block and make sure it is even.








*IMAGE # 069:* Grab a socket (I used a 17mm) and a hammer.Tap the frost plug into the block until the outer edges of the lip are flush with the block.








*IMAGE # 070:* Done.Please note when you tighten the coolant feed line to secure the frost plug using a spanner so that it does not move from inside the block.








Now onto some interesting intercooler piping information.
Pick your power goal.For me I am @ 800hp which I will use a conservative value of 1.5 to get the approximate cfm.You can use whatever other values you can find out there.Some use 1.2,others use 1.7
*800hp ~= 1200cfm*
Now you want to keep the velocity of the air travelling through the intercooler piping below 0.4 Mach = 0.4 (1128 ft/s) = 451.2 ft/s.So what good is this information without any formula's?Well lets calculate the Velocity of air inside of 2" pipe,2.5" pipe & 3" pipe.
Velocity = (cfm value/ Area of piping)
*@ 2" we have:*
Velocity = (1200'^3/min x 1 min/60s) */* pi(((2" x 1ft/12")/2)^2)
Velocity = 916.7 ft/s > 0.4 Mach








*@ 2.5" we have :*
Velocity = (1200'^3/min x 1 min/60s) */* pi(((2.5" x 1ft/12")/2)^2)
Velocity = 586.7 ft/s ...close but still > 0.4 Mach
*@ 2.75" we have:*
Velocity = (1200'^3/min x 1 min/60s) */* pi(((2.5" x 1ft/12")/2)^2)
Velocity = 484.8 ft/s ~= 0.4 Mach
*@ 3" we have :*
Velocity = (1200'^3/min x 1 min/60s) */* pi(((3" x 1ft/12")/2)^2)
Velocity = 407.4 ft/s < 0.4 Mach http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Now they are a few people making over 500whp on 2.5" Compressor ---> intercooler piping.Ed being one of them.I had a 2" ferrule welded onto the compressor,from there I am going to have a 2" ---> 2.5" transition piece of aluminum pipe welded onto the other ferrule and follow through with 2.5" all the way to the intercooler.From the intercooler to the throttle body I will use 3" since the ferrule on my throttle body is 3" and it meets the requirements specified.
I will write up the solid lifter set up after the lash caps return from the machine shop.The clearance between the camshafts and the lifters have to be *0.15mm +/- 0.05mm*








Thanks,
Issam


----------



## killa (Nov 26, 2000)

Issam, i dont know how you have so much patience to write all this but it looks great.
good work man
Paul


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2007)

*Re: (killa)*

add teflon paste onto the metric threads of the coolant fittings to the chra, and remove gasket. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
build up is coming along nicely.


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: Project 2.2 20V - A Complete STEP-BY-STEP Performance Build Up (Wizard-of-OD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_add teflon paste onto the metric threads of the coolant fittings to the chra, and remove gasket. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
build up is coming along nicely. 

Not a fan of gasket less.Besides I have access to a couple if this one goes poof.


----------



## O2VW1.8T (Jul 9, 2003)

*Re: Project 2.2 20V - A Complete STEP-BY-STEP Performance Build Up (Wizard-of-OD)*

very nice and clean build, like killa said you have ALOT of patience http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## bernB5 (Jul 13, 2003)

*Re: Project 2.2 20V - A Complete STEP-BY-STEP Performance Build Up (Wizard-of-OD)*

looking good.. awesome write-up Issam http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## QU1KGTI (Apr 1, 2003)

*Re: Project 2.2 20V - A Complete STEP-BY-STEP Performance Build Up (VdUbbZ337)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VdUbbZ337* »_looking good.. awesome write-up Issam http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

x2. BUMP for some incredible information


----------



## ForVWLife (Nov 12, 2004)

*Re: Project 2.2 20V - A Complete STEP-BY-STEP Performance Build Up (VdUbbZ337)*

wow this is awesome.....nice work
cant wait tosee this done http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## carbide01 (Jul 12, 2003)

this thing ever gonna be done?


----------



## 18T_BT (Sep 15, 2005)

*Re: Project 2.2 20V - A Complete STEP-BY-STEP Performance Build Up (Wizard-of-OD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_
Not a fan of gasket less.Besides I have access to a couple if this one goes poof.

Why not? I've went through a couple before I stopped using them completely on the turbo and on the WG (i don't run a 44mm gate, just a 38mm)


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: Project 2.2 20V - A Complete STEP-BY-STEP Performance Build Up (18T_BT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *carbide01* »_this thing ever gonna be done?









At this rate I expect it to be done by 2015...









_Quote, originally posted by *18T_BT* »_
Why not? I've went through a couple before I stopped using them completely on the turbo and on the WG (i don't run a 44mm gate, just a 38mm)

Just accustomed to running the gasket between the turbocharger and the manifold.On the wastegate however I did manage to damage a gasket but that was on a 35mm gate (now replaced with the 38mm).


----------



## carbide01 (Jul 12, 2003)

*Re: Project 2.2 20V - A Complete STEP-BY-STEP Performance Build Up (Wizard-of-OD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_
At this rate I expect it to be done by 3015...










Fixed.


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: Project 2.2 20V - A Complete STEP-BY-STEP Performance Build Up (carbide01)*


_Quote, originally posted by *carbide01* »_
Fixed.

Just when you think people are your friends...


----------



## carbide01 (Jul 12, 2003)

LOL. Its OK. Ill be dead when you fire it up, but its gonna be sweet


----------



## DubbLuvv (May 1, 2007)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*

how much is it for shipping usually when getting this stuff from ebay.de?


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (DubbLuvv)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DubbLuvv* »_how much is it for shipping usually when getting this stuff from ebay.de?

~ 250 Euro's


----------



## Stroked1.8t (Jan 9, 2004)

*Re: (carbide01)*


_Quote, originally posted by *carbide01* »_this thing ever gonna be done?









over 4 months, what's the hold up.


----------



## QU1KGTI (Apr 1, 2003)

*Re: (Stroked1.8t)*

it takes time to build something that's going to stay together for a long time. this isn't some garage build, throw some rods in and your done







he actually plans to make power with his setup.


----------



## Stroked1.8t (Jan 9, 2004)

*Re: (QU1KGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *QU1KGTI* »_it takes time to build something that's going to stay together for a long time. this isn't some garage build, throw some rods in and your done







he actually plans to make power with his setup.

preach to me


----------



## Stroked1.8t (Jan 9, 2004)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*

how much power are you after?


----------



## QU1KGTI (Apr 1, 2003)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*

turbo is a t3/t67 unit from boostfactory http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (Stroked1.8t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Stroked1.8t* »_over 4 months, what's the hold up.

Lifter lash caps and girdle spacers.In addition to the machining of parts I have been waiting for the local shop that does balancing to free up some work so I could balance my assembly.I could have out sourced it but I wanted to do it myself and just pay a rental of equipment fee.
As for why I have not updated?Not going to post an update until I have all the images.Does not make sense posting half now (which was 3 weeks ago) and half in 2 months.Prefer to do it all one time.Of course you could always go out there and buy a non girdle hydraulic lifter engine.

_Quote, originally posted by *Stroked1.8t* »_how much power are you after?

My goal is to see what the solid lifter set up can do.The advanage I have is that changing the turbocharger will take me all of 5 minutes.I have a GT3082R on call that I want to test this turbocharger against.Just waiting for the http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif from Calado.


----------



## crazyass713 (Dec 28, 2006)

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif for solid lifters and someone whos willing to try them


----------



## TallaiMan (Mar 2, 2004)

*Re: (crazyass713)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazyass713* »_http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif for solid lifters and someone whos willing to *make use of* them


----------



## crazyass713 (Dec 28, 2006)

well yea tallai, but alot of setups COULD use them but dont... i guess ill take the most obivious setup thats comes to mind, Ed... that i why i put willing as in willing to pay, willing to adjust valve lash and like you said as well, willing to REV


----------



## bernB5 (Jul 13, 2003)

*Re: (crazyass713)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazyass713* »_well yea tallai, but alot of setups COULD use them but dont... i guess ill take the most obivious setup thats comes to mind, Ed... that i why i put willing as in willing to pay, willing to adjust valve lash and like you said as well, willing to REV

I have a feeling Ed won't let us down... I see a solid lifter head in his future


----------



## crazyass713 (Dec 28, 2006)

i sure hope so, i think he has the balls to rev it to 10k!


----------



## Chris164935 (Jan 10, 2004)

What's the specs on the cams you are going to use with the solid lifter head?


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (Chris164935)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris164935* »_What's the specs on the cams you are going to use with the solid lifter head?


_Quote »_
*CAT 1003756 Billet Camshafts with Adjustable rear camgears*








Duration [0.1mm+cl] - *257 / 267°*
Duration [1.0mm+cl] - 227 / 235°
Maximum lift [cl=0] - 9.55 / 11.65mm
Lift at TDC [cl=0] - 1.95 / 2.60mm


Also some information I forgot to post about the Supertech Valve Springs & Ti Retainers

_Quote, originally posted by *Supertech Valve Springs Specs* »_
*Titanium Retainers:*
(12) Intake = RET-AU5VE/T2
(8) Exhaust = RET-AU5V/T1
*Valve Springs:*
*INTAKE:*
SPR - A2095 (12 springs in total)
Diamter = 20.6mm (outer Diameter)
Seat Pressure = 58lbs @ 36.6mm lift & 128 lbs @ 10.5mm lift
C.B. = 23.0mm 
C.B. @ Max lift = 12.1mm
Recommended max lift = 13.60mm
*EXHAUST:*
SPR - H1002D/AK (16 springs in total)
Diamter = 29.10 / 21.85 / 15.50mm
Seat Pressure = 80lbs @ 33.20mm lift & 180 lbs @ 100mm lift
C.B. = 19.50mm
Recommended max lift = 13.70mm


Thats it for now.Prototype Intake manifold is done so I got alot to Update!Stay tuned.


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*

updates?


----------



## MKII16v (Oct 23, 1999)

*Re: (TBT-Syncro)*

Hey Issam. Its on its way! 







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

Get it done!


----------



## zerb (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*

youre my hero


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: (zerb)*

Issam, both honda and subie people believe the turbine will max out before the compressor on the the 3082, you think that will happen here?


----------



## NORSK (Feb 26, 2006)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*

*Also some information I forgot to post about the Supertech Valve Springs & Ti Retainers
Quote, originally posted by Supertech Valve Springs Specs » 
Titanium Retainers:
(12) Intake = RET-AU5VE/T2
(8) Exhaust = RET-AU5V/T1
Valve Springs:
INTAKE:
SPR - A2095 (12 springs in total)
Diamter = 20.6mm (outer Diameter)
Seat Pressure = 58lbs @ 36.6mm lift & 128 lbs @ 10.5mm lift
C.B. = 23.0mm 
C.B. @ Max lift = 12.1mm
Recommended max lift = 13.60mm
EXHAUST:
SPR - H1002D/AK (16 springs in total)
Diamter = 29.10 / 21.85 / 15.50mm
Seat Pressure = 80lbs @ 33.20mm lift & 180 lbs @ 100mm lift
C.B. = 19.50mm
Recommended max lift = 13.70mm*
Hi Issam,those specs can't be correct?
The installed spring height for intake is very different than stock.
Supertech retainers might have a different design,but they can't be that much different can they?


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (NORSK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MKII16v* »_Hey Issam. Its on its way! 

Well isnt that just nice....









_Quote, originally posted by *Audi4u* »_Get it done!

Going to post A complete block to head build up and then in a second post going to post the solid lifter set up and setting up the timing.Still waiting for the lash caps to be returned from the machine shop.The block is built and the cams are done,will post it all in 1 soon enough.









_Quote, originally posted by *cincyTT* »_Issam, both honda and subie people believe the turbine will max out before the compressor on the the 3082, you think that will happen here?

I would love to see information to back up this.
FWIW Paul runs the 0.63 A/R GT3082R on his B5 A4 and the 0.82A/R on his MKII GTi.
Lets take a minute to compare the Turbine's though:
*GT3082R* - Wheel: 60mm with 84 trim








*GT3582R* - Wheel: 68mm with 84 trim








Say we want a pressure ratio of 2.5 (~22psi) and are using the same A/R on both housings (in this case 0.82).The difference is ~ 4lbs/min.Would this cause the turbine to max out before the compressor?I do not see how but hey I would love to see some data showing this.

_Quote, originally posted by *NORSK* »_
Hi Issam,those specs can't be correct?
The installed spring height for intake is very different than stock.
Supertech retainers might have a different design,but they can't be that much different can they?










Hey Geir,those are the specs I got from the Supertech box.








Can you post up what you have?


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_
Say we want a pressure ratio of 2.5 (~22psi) and are using the same A/R on both housings (in this case 0.82).The difference is ~ 4lbs/min.Would this cause the turbine to max out before the compressor?I do not see how but hey I would love to see some data showing this.


But i know you and most using it wont stop at 22psi. Im really hoping you max at both turbos and everyone can see what the turbo, head, and block all can do. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## greek 1.8t (Jan 18, 2004)

*Re: (NORSK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NORSK* »_*Also some information I forgot to post about the Supertech Valve Springs & Ti Retainers
Quote, originally posted by Supertech Valve Springs Specs » 
Titanium Retainers:
(12) Intake = RET-AU5VE/T2
(8) Exhaust = RET-AU5V/T1
Valve Springs:
INTAKE:
SPR - A2095 (12 springs in total)
Diamter = 20.6mm (outer Diameter)
Seat Pressure = 58lbs @ 36.6mm lift & 128 lbs @ 10.5mm lift
C.B. = 23.0mm 
C.B. @ Max lift = 12.1mm
Recommended max lift = 13.60mm
EXHAUST:
SPR - H1002D/AK (16 springs in total)
Diamter = 29.10 / 21.85 / 15.50mm
Seat Pressure = 80lbs @ 33.20mm lift & 180 lbs @ 100mm lift
C.B. = 19.50mm
Recommended max lift = 13.70mm*
Hi Issam,those specs can't be correct?
The installed spring height for intake is very different than stock.
Supertech retainers might have a different design,but they can't be that much different can they?












this is from their site


----------



## bernB5 (Jul 13, 2003)

excited for the update http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (cincyTT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cincyTT* »_
But i know you and most using it wont stop at 22psi. Im really hoping you max at both turbos and everyone can see what the turbo, head, and block all can do. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Thats the plan.Unfortunately for me I have 2 enemies against this:
* Time
* Perfection syndrome.
I like everything to be perfect when I build engines.I want to put this on an engine dyno and run tests for the forum.Like stock manifold vs aftermarket,turbochargers,dry sump vs wet sump (if I get around to that),etc.
The good thing about all this is that with my threads each stage is documented and I like it when people learn from me.
As for the not stopping @ 22psi.Well we will see how the GT3082R does against the "GT3784R" @ max boost.


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_
As for the not stopping @ 22psi.Well we will see how the GT3082R does against the "GT3784R" @ max boost.

I hear jason signing on to call you a wuss for not just going with a gt40XXr


----------



## greek 1.8t (Jan 18, 2004)

*Re: (cincyTT)*

let him put his t3 manifold to good use 1st


----------



## crazyass713 (Dec 28, 2006)

divided 4088 ftw... dont be a pansy issam http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2007)

*Re: (cincyTT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cincyTT* »_
I hear jason signing on to call you a wuss for not just going with a gt40XXr

LOL. thing is, he has the ability too as well.


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (cincyTT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cincyTT* »_I hear jason signing on to call you a wuss for not just going with a gt40XXr

Dont jump the gun....I plan on doing testing with USEABLE turbochargers.After I am done T3 and the funds permit then I will make the jump to T4 but thats not for a good while.Right now I have the GT3082R coming from Paul along with this "GT3784R" I have here.So lets hope I can get the lash caps here before the year end so I can put this engine on a dyno....
Now I came across some very interesting information from Garrett themselves (Document is Copyright by Garrett Performance Products so please do not steal any of the information without referencing it - PLEASE RIGHT CLICK AND SAVE AS)
With referncing to Page 34 & 35 of this Garrett Performance Products document:
















You can work out exactly @ what psi the GT3082R compressor will outflow the turbine.


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

very much thanks there Issam


----------



## slow85golf (Sep 17, 2006)

*Re: (cincyTT)*

hey i have a info book from them as well pick it up at PRI.


----------



## NORSK (Feb 26, 2006)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*

*Hey Geir,those are the specs I got from the Supertech box. 
Can you post up what you have?*
Last head i measured was 33.1mm installed height for intake and 32mm for exhaust.


----------



## Dubbinfast (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*

I just recently found this thread and think it full of great info. I have a few stupid/noob questions tho if someone wouldnt mind humoring themselves and helping me out,
1. Whats a IM shaft? Where is it? What does it do?
2. How do u figure out displacement from say a 83mm piston and lets say 95.5mm stroke crank. I wanna know how to do it, not just the number?
Thanx guys


----------



## jc_bb (Sep 27, 2005)

intermediate shaft, drive oil pump on some blocks
did you skip algebra at school!?
its a cylinder 92.5 high with a diameter of 83mm
Pi x r x r (where r is radius (half of 83mm before you ask))
remember to multiply by number of cylinders
oh...stop being so lazy a google!


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (jc_bb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dubbinfast* »_
1. Whats a IM shaft? Where is it? What does it do?

In the 058/037/etc blocks the intermediate shaft was used to rotate the oil pump and in some cases a distributor (8V and Brazilian 16V).I am not using either so I am eliminating it completely. http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif 

_Quote, originally posted by *jc_bb* »_
its a cylinder 92.5 high with a diameter of 83mm

In his case it would have been 95.5mm's tall








Dont forget 1cm^3 = 1000mm^3 so just divide whatever value you get from 4(h x pi x r x r) by 1000


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

Anything new?


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (Audi4u)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Audi4u* »_Anything new?

The lash caps are done so when I return on the 6th I will continue with the write up.Anyone want to see an alternator or starter motor rebuild or no?


----------



## WhiteG60 (Aug 20, 2001)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_
The lash caps are done so when I return on the 6th I will continue with the write up.Anyone want to see an alternator or starter motor rebuild or no?

Sure, why not?


----------



## Dismal (Jan 13, 2006)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_
The lash caps are done so when I return on the 6th I will continue with the write up.Anyone want to see an alternator or starter motor rebuild or no?

That would be great! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## karlosvandango (Jul 18, 2005)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*

hi just curios as to why you are using the CAT 1003756 cams they appear to be na cams, as i am about to order myself a set of cat cams.
karl


----------



## ZTuned (Nov 24, 2007)

bump for an update!


----------



## djwimbo (Jun 27, 2007)

*Re: (Audi2ptzero)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Audi2ptzero* »_
I should learn math? 

Stock 1.8t = 1781
Issam build = 2144
Total gained = 363cc , is that more then .35 liter gained?
It is not cut and dry just to call something less then 2150cc a 2.1, this is why engine builders and car manufactures tend to round UP. 
But hey you can call it what every you want. Even my 2 liter is about 50cc larger then what most guys have for a 2 liter.

I know this post is from months ago, but you guys are forgetting one of the most important parts of the engine. THE CYLINDER HEAD... ~2144cc + head displacement + head gastet, will put him over 2.2L.
Sorry, there's more to compression ratio than bore and stroke, as well as displacement is > the cylinders.
Like the documentary though http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (djwimbo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dismal* »_That would be great! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Doing it up now.I do apologise as it has been a very CRAZY couple of months with no time to tend to 2220.








I have all the dry sump custom parts have been engineered and made (for those who say I dont engineer anything),the bottom end is balanced and built and I just have to find the time to assemble the head.The intake manifold is absolutely gorgeous though (more on that later).
_little teaser:_









_Quote, originally posted by *karlosvandango* »_hi just curios as to why you are using the CAT 1003756 cams they appear to be na cams, as i am about to order myself a set of cat cams.
karl

I used the 1003756's because those were the cams that suited my needs.They required solid lifters and the duration was not silly wild.If they do not work for me I will sell them and change to something else.
The long term plan is build an engine dyno and do back to back testing for the forum.

_Quote, originally posted by *djwimbo* »_THE CYLINDER HEAD... ~2144cc + head displacement + head gastet, will put him over 2.2L.
Sorry, there's more to compression ratio than bore and stroke, as well as displacement is > the cylinders.

2144cc in the block + 42cc in the head chamber + 8.5cc in the head gasket =~ *2194.5cc's* but displacement is calculated by the volume swept by the piston going from *TDC to BDC*.
The cylinder head & head gasket do not come into play when factoring in displacement.They do however come into play when calculating the compression ratio.


----------



## djwimbo (Jun 27, 2007)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_
2144cc in the block + 42cc in the head chamber + 8.5cc in the head gasket =~ *2194.5cc's* but displacement is calculated by the volume swept by the piston going from *TDC to BDC*.
The cylinder head & head gasket do not come into play when factoring in displacement.They do however come into play when calculating the compression ratio.









agreed, but personally if I'm doing calculations for displacement I'd include it. Just to be more accurate. I've got a 16V GTI head sitting here that has huge combustion chambers. How much more accurate could somebody be if they included that information in, let's say a well tweaked turbo setup?
NTM piston dish/dome. But like you said it's not factored in.
it's one of those things that most people don't care about and I'm picky.


----------



## killa (Nov 26, 2000)

*Re: (djwimbo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *djwimbo* »_
agreed, but personally if I'm doing calculations for displacement I'd include it. Just to be more accurate. I've got a 16V GTI head sitting here that has huge combustion chambers. How much more accurate could somebody be if they included that information in, let's say a well tweaked turbo setup?
NTM piston dish/dome. But like you said it's not factored in.
it's one of those things that most people don't care about and I'm picky.

Displacement is the volume of air "displaced" by the pistons during a single engine cycle. In terms of a single cylinder, displacement is the volume of the space traveled by the piston. The two factors that make up engine displacement are bore and stroke, chamber and headgaskets only come into play in calculating the compression ratio.
hope this clears things up http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

*Re: (djwimbo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *djwimbo* »_
agreed, but personally if I'm doing calculations for displacement I'd include it. Just to be more accurate. I've got a 16V GTI head sitting here that has huge combustion chambers. How much more accurate could somebody be if they included that information in, let's say a well tweaked turbo setup?
NTM piston dish/dome. But like you said it's not factored in.
it's one of those things that most people don't care about and I'm picky.









CC volume etc. has NOTHING to do with engine Displacement. Engine displacement is (BorexStroke) or the swept volume of the piston. Nothing else to discuss.
Now displacement can have an effect on Compression ratio, but engine SIZE=DISPLACEMENT=BorexStroke


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

*Re: (killa)*

haha, I guess you beat me to the submit button.


----------



## djwimbo (Jun 27, 2007)

*Re: (killa)*

I'm not disagreeing w/ you, in fact I'm not even going to argue w/ you.
As you quoted from my response to Issam(which I agreed w/ what he said, and now you agree w/), I said "But like you said it's not factored in"
I know how and why it's done, I'm just weird ok... I have my reasons


----------



## vwpat (Oct 25, 2000)

*Re: (djwimbo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *djwimbo* »_I'm not disagreeing w/ you, in fact I'm not even going to argue w/ you.
As you quoted from my response to Issam(which I agreed w/ what he said, and now you agree w/), I said "But like you said it's not factored in"
I know how and why it's done, I'm just weird ok... I have my reasons
I hope Wiz was kidding, and by that "method" he would have to add another 151.5 cc from the other 3 cylinders head and gasket "contribution."


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (vwpat)*

Ok Ok...enough about displacement.


----------



## xXGti2006Xx (Feb 14, 2006)

omg!


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*

Waa woo wee waa!
Nice mani!
Correct runner lenght for 2nd pulse tuned high rpm motort








But now YALLA with the rest of the stuff







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## bernB5 (Jul 13, 2003)

sick intake mani Issam..
I'm assuming it'll just be an option for the 8 Injector bungs?
good progress http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## killa (Nov 26, 2000)

*Re: (VdUbbZ337)*

Issam,
Why not just toss that beautiful manifold over my way since you'll never be able to use it because your car's never gonna run








Joking, joking man, looking good


----------



## crazyass713 (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: (killa)*


_Quote, originally posted by *killa* »_Issam,
Why not just toss that beautiful manifold over my way since you'll never be able to use it because your car's never gonna run








Joking, joking man, looking good

it actually never will paul








i kid i kid


----------



## desertfx (Jan 22, 2005)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*

Best of luck to you on the completion. I am loving my 2.0 20v. Too bad I am too broke to keep it.


----------



## 04VDubGLI (May 20, 2005)

Wow... I just spent a few hours reading every post and following every link and reading them as well. I'm ready to start my 2.15L project (just kidding, but seriously... can we talk about the displacement some more?







). Great work and awesome write up. I'm looking forward to seeing more


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Waa woo wee waa!
Nice mani!
Correct runner lenght for 2nd pulse tuned high rpm motort








But now YALLA with the rest of the stuff







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Brushing up on that Arabic Fred?








Glad you approve! 

_Quote, originally posted by *VdUbbZ337* »_sick intake mani Issam..
I'm assuming it'll just be an option for the 8 Injector bungs?
good progress http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

The 8 Injector bungs was what I wanted as I plan on running staged Injection for 2 main reasons.
The production version will use a stock AEB/AWW intake manifold with a rebuilt plenum.For those of you who are interested it is best to post *in this thread* for the time being.I still have alot of cleaning up and sanding to do on the manifold before it gets a real photoshoot.

_Quote, originally posted by *killa* »_
Why not just toss that beautiful manifold over my way since you'll never be able to use it because your car's never gonna run









Will you pay for shipping?


----------



## Looney-Racing (Feb 7, 2008)

Hello, i'm very interested in your gorgeous projekt. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
i'm building a engine like this, too. 
Can you give me more information about your dry sump kit? i always want to have this, but in germany there are no suppliers who can offer a kit for the 1,8t engine.
kind regards from germany


_Modified by Looney-Racing at 11:59 AM 2-7-2008_


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*ITS BACK!*

*UPDATE:*
Well no this thread did not die.I have just been very busy running INA Engineering which has REALLY grown since January and I owe it all to those who have been supporting me both online and offline.
There were a couple of MAJOR set backs that really stalled the project.This is what really blows about doing something for the first time as there is no one that you can ask for advice and everything you do either has to be reverse Engineered or designed from the ground up.
Thankfully the only obstacle left to overcome was the Eurospec Girdle.Even though I clearanced the girdle for the Oettinger counterweights,it turns out that MORE clearancing is needed to the point where the #4 main bearing cap is dangling by itself







.I have ordered up some material so if I have to remake a girdle from scratch then it is what it is.
At least the Dyno stand is done....


----------



## polov8 (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: ITS BACK! (Wizard-of-OD)*

WOW! That little trolley is gonna haul ass! 
Better fit some wheelie bars


----------



## crazyass713 (Dec 28, 2006)

*FV-QR*

where beez the pics homes?


----------



## 3A_G60_MAN (May 29, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (crazyass713)*

Watching and Waiting patiently!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## WOB-SH573 (Apr 21, 2005)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*

I'd really like to know more about the chassis it's going in. Is it the B5 on page 2 of the thread??


----------



## Yurko (Nov 10, 2005)

*Re: (WOB-SH573)*

seems that way. from a post on p.2:

_Quote, originally posted by *xr4tic* »_
hmmm, going dry sump?
If someone wanted to replicate this setup with stock oil pump setup, will the larger crank clear the aux. shaft oil pump gear? The standard height decks will have a more severe rod angle, putting the rod even further into the gear/shaft.




_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_
Hey John,well I have an ABA IM shaft that I am going to "try" to modify for those users who want to maintain a block mounted distributor,however,this will be for mock purposes as with this set up I will be eliminating the IM shaft all together.It is a known fact that the first weakest point in these blocks are the connecting rods (if you want to call them weak).The second being the IM shaft...once I have eliminated those then we can see whats the next weakest link.



_Quote, originally posted by *roly* »_
b5 a4



_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_
Not necessarily the one above but yes




_Modified by Yurko at 6:50 PM 6-20-2008_


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: Project 2.2 20V - A Complete STEP-BY-STEP Performance Build Up (Wizard-of-OD)*

Ok this is all I can post for now.The images are sitting there so I am going to try and get them edited,photoshopped and uploaded before the winter months for those project buffs.The only thing stopping this engine from hitting the dyno are the solid lifter lash caps.Its amazing how it can take over 8 months to get lash caps machined ....
Well Enjoy for now:


----------



## O2VW1.8T (Jul 9, 2003)

*Re: Project 2.2 20V - A Complete STEP-BY-STEP Performance Build Up (Wizard-of-OD)*

Now that's a badass engine stand. Looking good, I'd love to have patients and money to do it like that.


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: Project 2.2 20V - A Complete STEP-BY-STEP Performance Build Up (O2VW1.8T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *O2VW1.8T* »_Now that's a badass engine stand. Looking good, I'd love to have patients and money to do it like that.

Making the stands now for a couple A4 and S4 users


----------



## crazyass713 (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: Project 2.2 20V - A Complete STEP-BY-STEP Performance Build Up (Wizard-of-OD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_
Making the stands now for a couple A4 and S4 users






























http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Gberg888GLI (Nov 1, 2006)

*Re: Project 2.2 20V - A Complete STEP-BY-STEP Performance Build Up (crazyass713)*

can u do this build on a say a awp block?


----------



## thetwodubheads (Dec 6, 2004)

*Re: Project 2.2 20V - A Complete STEP-BY-STEP Performance Build Up (Wizard-of-OD)*

Dayum.... Now I have to go finish my actual work, now that I just spent over an hour reading to no conclusion.... Sweet build, thanks for the info I have received from you in the past, and hope to see this on Speed channel.


----------



## rokka (Nov 28, 2004)

*Re: Project 2.2 20V - A Complete STEP-BY-STEP Performance Build Up (thetwodubheads)*

Looking good Isam, i love the machined aluminium bracket.
Why do you have the 10mm spacer between the manifold and the cylinder head, is it for clear-ens? And how do you tension the belt of the dynamo?
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## badger5 (Nov 17, 2003)

external crank trigger?


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (badger5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gberg888GLI* »_can u do this build on a say a awp block?

You could but I don't recommend it.Try and source an ALH block as a starting point.

_Quote, originally posted by *rokka* »_Looking good Isam, i love the machined aluminium bracket. 

Told you give me time









_Quote, originally posted by *rokka* »_
Why do you have the 10mm spacer between the manifold and the cylinder head, is it for clear-ens? And how do you tension the belt of the dynamo?
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Thats a phenolic spacer from 034,I have no clearance issues even with the alternator @ full swing.I did not want to use the stock ABA tensioning set up as it added too much weight so I eliminated it and used one of the adjustable alternators I had.
I am going to assume by Dynamo that you are talking about the dry sump pump.You cant see it in the picture but I designed the bracket to have a pivot slot cut into it.Took about 6 hours to cut that chunk of T6061 on a 3 axis CNC.In the end the result was amazing.
I am going to have the kits up on the website very shortly where customers can choose all the options.
I also have cast pans for the 06A blocks if you want one for your project








Edit: I have just been informed Dynamo means alternator







.I use my ABF alternators :
http://forums.fourtitude.com/zerothread?id=3490384

_Quote, originally posted by *badger5* »_external crank trigger?


99mm cranks dont have provision for the trigger wheels.


----------



## euroroccoT (Nov 18, 2002)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*

if you ever want to test that engine ill lend you my chassis ill pull my engine and drop yours in and run it a 40 psi and see what it does VS mine that did 615whp. free of charge


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (euroroccoT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *euroroccoT* »_if you ever want to test that engine ill lend you my chassis ill pull my engine and drop yours in and run it a 40 psi and see what it does VS mine that did 615whp. free of charge









Little motivation eh Marc?








I got an engine dyno appointment scheduled for mid october.
I have the updates,I just need to find the time.


----------



## MK2TDI (Feb 11, 2007)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*

Results?


----------



## bam20v (Mar 8, 2009)

*Re: (MK2TDI)*

hi wicked build thread did this ever get finished ??


----------



## themachasy (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: (bam20v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bam20v* »_hi wicked build thread did this ever get finished ??

Fastest 1.8t specific engine stand around!


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (themachasy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *themachasy* »_Fastest 1.8t specific engine stand around!









Let me know when you move onto another platform.
It is harder to engineer products and do something that has not been done than to take something and copy it.
My goals are not your goals or anyones goals.
Is the project finished? Yes it is finished...
Will I share the results? Yes I will when the time is right....
The timing right now is NOT right.The 1.8T forum has really gone down hill and I am waiting for a couple of changes to occur before I move forward.


----------



## crazyass713 (Dec 28, 2006)

*FV-QR*

In for results when the time is right.


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: (Issam Abed)*

It was a joke Issam. Lighten up.
And dont let people like Spoolin ruin it for the rest of us that want new tech for the plateform. Sure not everyone here gets alone, but we all want to move forward and you seem to do more than most around here


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: (cincyTT)*

Still no numbers/info for the blower package?


----------



## themachasy (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: (cincyTT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cincyTT* »_It was a joke Issam. Lighten up.


----------



## lorge1989 (Sep 3, 2008)

I don't really spend to much time in the 1.8T forums mostly because there isn't much info here. I just saw this thread today and am disappointed that you didn't finish the write up. Just because people don't post up in here doesn't mean they aren't reading. So IMO holding back information until the 1.8T forum comes back to life is silly. You have to bring it back to life with builds like this. 

So, bump for some more information. Its awesome what you have done so far. :thumbup:


----------

